# Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com



## coluche (20 Dezember 2006)

"Testen Sie sich und lernen Sie online das Auto fahren!"
dein-fuehrerschein.com

Da haben wir wieder was Neues von den [_edit _]. Gerade eben per Mail bei mir eingetrudelt, von premiawin[at]newsletter-online.de

Hat schon förmlich nach [...] (versteckte Kosten :-D ) gerochen. Und siehe da: 
"Der Preis für die Nutzung des Führerschein-Tests beträgt einmalig 64,80 Euro."
gar nicht mal so schwer zu finden in den AGBs.

Die Adresse ist dieses Mal:
First Online Services AG
Kantstrasse 14
CH – 8044 Zürich

Ich hoffe nur, daß möglichst viele erst nach Informationen suchen und auf diese Seite stoßen, bevor sie "so zum Spass" diesen Test machen...

Auf der Anmeldeseite steht:

"Zu Ihrer Identifikation werden Ihr Hostname (....t-ipconnect.de)
und Ihre IP-Adresse (84...) automatisiert gespeichert."

Können die damit was machen?
Denn ich wollte mir ein Späßle erlauben :-D

PS: Ok, das mit den Links merke ich mir

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Hans Der Driver (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ach Du großer Schreck, mein Führerschein ist in Gefahr, und das so kurz vor den Feiertagen. Nett, dass man mir diese Nachricht schickt. Gottseidank kann mir geholfen werden, ich kann für nicht mal 65 EUR diesen Supertest machen:scherzkeks: 
Auch noch von Fahrlehrern empfohlen:dafuer: 
Dieser Test wird sehr hilfreich sein - zumal für mich als* Fahrlehrer*.

Aber mal im Ernst, die amtlichen Prüfbögen sind nicht hinterlegt und ich habe mich gerade an unseren Fachverband gewandt, die werden wegen der angeblichen Empfehlung rechtliche Schritte einleiten und das kurzfristig liebe Schweizer in England.


----------



## Polarbär64 (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Auf der Anmeldeseite steht:
> 
> "Zu Ihrer Identifikation werden Ihr Hostname (....t-ipconnect.de)
> und Ihre IP-Adresse (84...) automatisiert gespeichert."
> ...



Scheint nicht so als würde da die IP-Adresse ermittelt, die die ich angezeigt bekomme hat nun so überhaupt nicht mit meiner IP-Adresse zu tun.


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Polarbär64 schrieb:


> Scheint nicht so als würde da die IP-Adresse ermittelt, die die ich angezeigt bekomme hat nun so überhaupt nicht mit meiner IP-Adresse zu tun.


Es ist die IP von dem Internetzugang aus, an dem dein Rechner hängt. Wenn du natürlich ein Anonymizerprogramm oder irgend eine Proxylösung nutzt, dann wird die IP natürlich falsch bei dem Projekt empfangen.
Ich habs heute mal mit drei verschiedenen Providern ausprobiert (natürlich ohne mich anzumelden) - es war stets die IP meines jeweiligen Providers.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Ach Du großer Schreck, mein Führerschein ist in Gefahr, und das so kurz vor den Feiertagen. Nett, dass man mir diese Nachricht schickt. Gottseidank kann mir geholfen werden, ich kann für nicht mal 65 EUR diesen Supertest machen:scherzkeks:
> Auch noch von Fahrlehrern empfohlen:dafuer:
> Dieser Test wird sehr hilfreich sein - zumal für mich als* Fahrlehrer*.
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, die amtlichen Prüfbögen sind nicht hinterlegt und ich habe mich gerade an unseren Fachverband gewandt, die werden wegen der angeblichen Empfehlung rechtliche Schritte einleiten und das kurzfristig liebe Schweizer in England.


Mittlerweile steht auf der Seite  nur noch Wischiwaschi und die Anmeldung. Hat 
der Fachverband  rechtlich was unternommen?


----------



## Juri (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

"Von Fahrlehrern empfohlen" steht da immer noch.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Juri schrieb:


> "Von Fahrlehrern empfohlen" steht da immer noch.


wo?  entweder bin ich blind oder brauch  eine neue Brille


----------



## Juri (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Oben rechts in der gelben "Medallie mit Schleife" zwischen den orangen Balken.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Medallien waren noch nie mein Fall 
deswegen hab ich das glatt übersehen


----------



## Juri (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Medallien waren noch nie mein Fall
> deswegen hab ich das glatt übersehen


Wär dann ja ein toller Platz für eine Preisangabe :sun:


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ist die *.de-Seite in Vorbereitung?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

noch nicht zu erkennen


			
				dein-fuehrerschein.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine ganz einfache Seite zum Testen


Inhaber der *.de  Domain sitzt in Hamburg 
und  wohl ein echter Fahrlehrer
w*w.fsf-hamburg.de/impressum_FSF_HH.html


----------



## brummi (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die haben sich nun umbenannt und auch den Firmennamen und den Firmensitz geändert.
Neuer Sitename nun 
ht*p://www.dein-test.com 

Wer näheres lesen will, kann auch noch da nachsehen.

Ein bisschen Googlen hat folgendes zu Tage gebracht:

First Online AG, Zürich - Gründungsdatum 04.12.06, 
vorher
SN Taurus AG, St. Gallen, Gründungsdatum 14.11.06

Ach ja, als es noch die Taurus AG war, hieß die Prokuristin
[ edit] , jetzt heißt die Prokuristin [ edit] .
Nachzulesen hier: [...Link defekt...]
Ein wenig nach unten scrollen, dann findet ihr die First Online AG.
Weitere Google-Ergebnisse sind:
www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13845
[...Link defekt...]
Gibt noch wesentlich mehr, aber da müßt ihr dann schon selber suchen 

Dazu kommt dann noch, daß die Domain w*w.DeinFuehrerschein.com in Nassau registriert ist, natürlich inklusive Postfach.


----------



## technofreak (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Was in anderen Foren zulässig ist, ist hier noch lange nicht erlaubt 
Da die Anmeldung bereits Anfang Oktober  2006 erfolgt  ist, wäre Zeit genug gewesen
 die Nutzungsbestimmungen zu lesen  und zu beachten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



brummi schrieb:


> Die haben sich nun umbenannt und auch den Firmennamen und den Firmensitz geändert.
> Neuer Sitename nun
> ht*p://www.dein-test.com


echte 1:1 Kopie, inclusive  der Medallie und des Impressums


> First Online Services AG
> Kantstrasse 14
> CH - 8044 Zürich
> Handelsregister: 	CH-320.3.060.253-3
> ...


----------



## Wembley (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Das meint die Verbraucherzentrale Mecklenburg und Vorpommern zu dein-fuehrerschein.com bzw. deintest.com:

http://www.nvzmv.de/Presse/2007/022007.htm

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Wembley schrieb:


> http://www.nvzmv.de/Presse/2007/022007.htm


Dort steht: 





			
				Neue Verbraucherzentrale in Mecklenburg und Vorpommern e.V schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich  handelt es sich hier nach Auffassung der Verbraucherschützer um ein unseriöses  Angebot, ein wirksamer Vertragsabschluss ist hier anzuzweifeln. Betroffene  sollten das Vertragsverhältnis hilfsweise anfechten und widerrufen.


----------



## schnubbiit (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ja, es gibt wieder einen Blöden der reingefallen ist. :wall:  Habe die 1024er Auflösung und habe die klitze kleine Bemerkung am unteren Rand leider nicht gesehen. WIe würdet Ihr nach der Rechnungerstellung weiter vorgehen. Habe micht jetzt auf den Widerruf gestützt, mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



schnubbiit schrieb:


> WIe würdet Ihr nach der Rechnungerstellung weiter vorgehen.


Du fühlst dich getäuscht? Wurde bei dir ein Irrtum erregt, der den Vertragsschluss womöglich nichtig macht? Lies mal 
> HIER < und > HIER <


----------



## crizbee (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

huhu

also mal so ganz theoretisch

jemand ( nennen wir ihn A) bekommt eine email in der er aufgefordert wird mal wieder zu testen 
ob er heute noch die führerscheinprüfung bestehen würde. 

um an dem besagten test teilnehmen zu können muss mann sich halt auf der entsprechenden seite registrieren lassen. 

Nun registriert sich A auf dieser internetseite und nimmt an dem Test spasseshalber 
teil. 
ca 3 tage später findet A in seinen emails eine Rechnung für die Teilnahme an besagtem 
Führerscheintest. 

A liest sich die email über die registrierung auf der internetseite durch wo weit unten im 
kleingedruckten tatsächlich etwas von kosten für den führerschein steht. 

es steht dort auch etwas von einem 14 tägigen wiederrufsrecht erwähnt 
was allerdings durch eine merkwürdige formulierung ausgehebelt wird 
etwa so hier: 

(3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die F.O.S. AG mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB). Dies ist der Fall, wenn der Kunde den Führerschein-Test gestartet hat. 

die firma die diesen führerscheintest anbietet hat ihren sitz in der Schweiz,
beruft sich aber auf deutsches recht(BGB).

gibt es zu solchem oder ähnlichen fällen urteile ?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



crizbee schrieb:


> gibt es zu solchem oder ähnlichen fällen urteile ?


nein
meine persönliche Meinung: wird es auch nicht geben


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



crizbee schrieb:


> Nun registriert sich A auf dieser internetseite und nimmt an dem Test spasseshalber teil.


...und übersieht dabei, dass bereits auf der Seite mit den Datenfeldern (womöglich nicht im sichtbaren Bereich seiner Bildschirmanzeige, denn dazu müsste er ans Ende der Seite nach unten scrollen) folgenden Text:





> Nach der Anmeldung bei Dein-Fuehrerschein.com haben Sie Zugriff auf einen Führerscheintest mit den amtlichen Führerscheinfragen sowie einen Mitgliederbereich mit Informationen rund um das Thema "Führerschein". Der Preis für die Teilnahme am Online-Test beträgt einmalig 64,80 Euro und ist sofort fällig. Bestellungen aus der Schweiz enthalten 7,6% USt., Bestellungen aus dem Ausland sind USt.-frei. Der Zugang zum Mitgliederbereich ist unbeschränkt und beliebig oft möglich; er verfällt, wenn Sie sich 3 Monate lang nicht eingeloggt haben.


----------



## pedi (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ist für mich auch von Interesse!
Meine Tochter die sich zur Fahrprüfung anmelden will - hat diesen Test auf Einladung von testejetzt.com  Testen Sie anhand der amtlichen Prüfbögen, ob Sie zum Autofahren geeignet sind......
Der Test wird mit einem Erste Hilfe Set für s Auto belohnt, das sie per Post nach Hause erhalten.

-- Jetzt ist eine Rechnung per MAil zugestellt Worden. 

Was tun ???


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



pedi schrieb:


> Was tun ???


Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180937#post180937


Reducal schrieb:


> Lies mal
> > HIER < und > HIER <


----------



## pedi (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

lesen guter Tip! Besten Dank


Captain Picard schrieb:


> Lesen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180937#post180937


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



crizbee schrieb:


> Nun registriert sich A auf dieser internetseite und nimmt an dem Test spasseshalber  teil.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> * Können Dritte mich wirksam für einen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> Anders ist es, wenn nicht ich die Anmeldung selbst vorgenommen oder konkret veranlasst habe, sondern ein Dritter in meinem Namen als Vertreter gehandelt hat. Ein Vertragsschluss durch einen Vertreter erfordert - zusätzlich zu den oben skizzierten übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen - eine im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilte Vollmacht. Wenn also ein Dritter ohne mein Wissen in meinem Namen einen Vertrag geschlossen hat, kann ich entscheiden, ob ich den Vertrag genehmige. Bis zur Genehmigung kann auch der Anbieter den Vertrag widerrufen. Erteile ich keine Vollmacht, kann sich der Anbieter an den vollmachtlosen Vertreter wenden, aber regelmäßig nicht an mich.


----------



## Budenrolfi (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo erstmal 

Ich bin auch so ein Depp der auf die Sache [........] ist.:wall: 
Habe allerdings nicht meine richtige Adresse angegeben. 
nämlich wohne ich laut Anmeldung in einer
X Strasse 15
und zusätzlich noch in einem anderen Ort.

Bringt mich das irgendwie weiter?
Soll ich den Widerruf trotzdem abschicken?
Und nutzt es was direkt mit der Adresse des Rechtsanwalts im Widerruf zu kontern?

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## thefloh (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich bin auch dämlicherweise drauf [.......]. Bei mir war es über testejetzt.com.
Hab allerdings keinerlei sinnvolle daten eingegeben und kann ich an die auch nicht mehr erinnern und eine spam.la e-mail adresse verwendet von der ich keine emails verschicken kann.
Hat jemand einen Rat was ich jetzt tun soll.
Ich habe den Test nicht gestartet weil ich in der email gesehen habe das es was kosten soll.
Soll ich jetzt widerrufen und wenn ja wie und an wen.
Spam.la hat die email adresse versteckt an die ich den widerruf schicken kann und ich weiß nicht unter welchem namen ich mich angemeldet habe nur die email adresse.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@thefloh

Ich schmeiss mich weg :vlol: . Wie soll die Firma dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, wenn Du nicht einmal mehr die Daten weisst?! Dass die Leute anhand Deiner IP die Staatsanwaltschaft kontaktieren halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Du wirst vermutlich ein paar böse EMails von denen bekommen mit gar lustigen Drohungen, auf die Du reagieren kannst oder besser nicht. Lies Dich etwas hier im Forum durch, einzelne Rechtsberatung darf leider nicht gegeben werden, aber nur soviel... keine Panik.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Budenrolfi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch so ein Depp der .... allerdings nicht meine richtige Adresse angegeben.





thefloh schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dämlicherweise .... keinerlei sinnvolle daten eingegeben


Wie sich die Postings doch immer wieder ähneln! Hier einen Rat zugeben, fällt mir schon allein aus Überzeugung schwer. Aber dennoch, da hat er Recht, der Jens:





katzenjens schrieb:


> Wie soll die Firma dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen...?


Nur per E-Mail an einen Empfänger mit Nonsensdaten? Prima Geschäftsgrundlage, Glückwunsch meine Herren Anbieter! Und außerdem:





katzenjens schrieb:


> Dass die Leute anhand Deiner IP die Staatsanwaltschaft ...


Diese Leute sind (angeblich) im Ausland, in der Schweiz. Selbst wenn sie eine Anzeige in der Schweiz machen würden (weil hier in Deutschland haben sie ja keinen Hafen) würde es keinen richterlichen Beschluss zur Herausgabe von Daten deutscher Provider geben, da ausländische Gerichte solche Beschlüsse nicht erlassen dürfen. Allein eine einfache Anfrage beim Zeugen "Provider", durch eine ausländische Behörde, wäre bereits rechtswidrig und wird deshalb (ohne kompliziertem Rechtshilfeersuchen an deutsche Behörden) nie durchgeführt. Legale Schritte in so einer Sache sind mEn nicht verhältnismäßig und nicht erfolgversprechend, schon allein wegen des zeitlichen Verfall der Daten, weshalb (und das hat der Katzenjens schon erwähnt) die Drohungen immer *leere Drohungen* sind!
Außerdem, wer sagt eigentlich dass die Daten bei den Providern ordnungsgemäß zugespielt wurden? Wer prüft die Autentizität und die Herkunft des Datensatzes? Niemand - und deshalb entsprechen Verbindungsdaten auch nur dem ersten Anschein, den es gilt stets in Zweifel zu ziehen und zu hinterfragen, siehe > HIER < ein Beispiel.


----------



## tigermaus (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich war auch zu blauäugig und habe mich registriert, natürlich mit der echten Adresse, da ich ja das Erste-Hilfe-Set wollte.

Von Kosten war allerdings von anfang an nicht die Rede. Natürlich sag ihr jetzt: "Umsonst ist der Tod und..... ...und das man nichts geschenkt bekommt".#

Ich habe aus zwei Gründen den Vertrag angezweifelt. 

1. Wie oben geschildert, da auf der Seite dein-führerschein.com ganz unscheinbar auf die Kostenfolge hingewiesen wird, so dass es ohne weiteres übersehen werden kann, und man davon ausgeht, dass der Test kostenlos ist.

2. Da sich diese tolle Firma auf ein Deutsches Recht bezieht, und daher auch mal den §  § 9 (2) Satz 2 AGB-Gesetz durchlesen hätte sollen. Demnach sind die Bestimmung in den Allgemeinen 
Geschäftsbedingungen unwirksam, da sie die Rechte und Pflichten des 
Vertragspartners so einschränken, dass die Erreichung des Vertragszwecks 
gefährdet ist. Dies leite ich aus dem verwirrenden und nicht zu erreichenden Widerrufsrecht her.


----------



## eva4444 (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo, ich bin auch dabei - brav registriert mit echten Angaben..:scherzkeks: 
Habe auch erst als die Rechnung kam bemerkt, dass es kostenpflicht ist.
Habe die Teilnahme wiederrufen. 
Heute kam eine eimail: 


> Sollten Sie sich nicht erklären können, wer Ihre Daten verwandte, werden wir wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs
> die uns vorliegenden Daten (laut §263A StGB) an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft übermitteln, die über die
> gespeicherte IP-Adresse xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  den Verantwortlichen ausfindig machen wird.


Wie hoch steht die Chance, dass sie böse Leute mich bei Staatsanwaltschaft melden? :unzufrieden:  
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



eva4444 schrieb:


> Wie hoch steht die Chance, dass sie böse Leute mich bei Staatsanwaltschaft melden?


Würde mich echt überraschen, wenn sie von sich aus (der  Schweiz)  den Gang zur STA unternehmen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@ eva4444, zwei Postings vor deinem steht zu dem selben Thema schon mal was von mir.:schreiben:


----------



## Wembley (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



eva4444 schrieb:


> Habe die Teilnahme wiederrufen.
> Heute kam eine eimail:
> 
> 
> ...


Ach herrje, da stellt sich die Frage, ob die deinen Widerruf überhaupt gelesen bzw. verstanden haben, was du da meinst. Denn sie schreiben, dass sie die Staatsanwaltschaft für den Fall einschalten wollen (was auch mich überraschen würde), dass nicht du, sondern jemand anderer deine Daten eingegeben hätte. Aber du hast das, soweit ich das sehe, in diesem Widerruf ja nicht behauptet. Aber dies ist bei diesen Anbietern, die in diesem Board seit einem Jahr ein Dauerbrenner sind, ja nichts Neues.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## eva4444 (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo,
ich kenne mich mit Recht nicht so gut aus, deswegen würde mich interessieren, was schlimmste mir passieren kann, falls ich die 65 nicht bezahle. Gehe davon aus, dass die Firma nicht so leicht aufgibt (sie nimmt mein Wiederruf nicht an). Dann muss ich mit Anwalt-kosten rechnen  Wie hoch können die sein? Und wenn ich verliere?  Sorry für 'blöde' Fragen aber da ich im May ein Baby erwarte würde nur ungerne im Knast entbinden Grüsse Eva


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



eva4444 schrieb:


> ehe davon aus, dass die Firma nicht so leicht aufgibt (sie nimmt mein Wiederruf nicht an).


Wie du schon bemerkt haben könntest, sehen das die erfahrenen Nutzer hier gaaaanz anders!





Reducal schrieb:


> ... weshalb die Drohungen immer leere Drohungen sind!


----------



## coluche (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Liebe Eva,



> deswegen würde mich interessieren, was schlimmste mir passieren kann, falls ich die 65 nicht bezahle.



Ich vermute mal, du würdest -wie jeder hier- 1-2 Briefe von einem Inkassobüro bekommen, mit Drohungen, daß dir richtig übel wird vor Angst...

und dann nichts mehr! :-D 

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=538


> Auch die Betreiber der entsprechenden Seiten wissen sehr genau, dass sie vor Gericht keinerlei Chance hätten. Daher versuchen sie die Betroffenen durch Einschüchterungen zur „freiwilligen“ Zahlung zu bewegen. Dabei schreckt man auch nicht davor zurück, Kindern und Jugendlichen mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu drohen.
> „Von diesen haltlosen Drohungen sollte man sich jedoch nicht einschüchtern lassen“, rät Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. „Wenn man der Forderung widersprochen hat, kann man die weiteren Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzlei getrost ignorieren“. Erst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Post vom Gericht kommt, besteht wieder Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, du würdest -wie jeder hier- 1-2 Briefe von einem Inkassobüro bekommen, mit Drohungen, daß dir richtig übel wird vor Angst...



Es können durchaus mehr als 1 - 2 Briefe sein; ein Bekannter erhielt Anfang der Woche wieder mal eine "allerletzte vorgerichtliche Mahnung" die 12. - und immer derselbe Text und dieselben Drohungen - mittlerweile vom Inkassobüro Nr. 3!

Also richte dich schon mal auf etwas mehr Papier ein.....:lol:


----------



## bennet (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

sooo... ich bin auch drauf reingefallen :wall: allerdings habe ich auch nur eine "fake adresse" eingegeben, jedoch hat der anbieter ja trotzdem meine ip gespeichert...

ich hatte direkt nachdem ich die email erhalten habe geantwortet und widerruf erklärt, aber dabei vergessen diesen dummen test schon gestartet zu haben was heißt auf "test starten" geklickt zu haben :wall:  (nie jedoch zu ende gebracht...) also antworteten sie mir wiefolgt:



Sehr geehrter xxxxxxx,

Grundsätzlich haben Sie durch die Eingabe Ihrer Daten und das Klicken auf "Formular abschicken" einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Es gibt jedoch bei den meisten Verträgen im Fernabsatz (dies ist z.B. ein Vertrag via Internet) ein Rücktrittsrecht. Dies trifft auch auf Ihren Vertrag zu.

Sie haben unmittelbar nach der Anmeldung ein Email bekommen, in dem Sie nochmals schwarz auf weiß über Ihr Widerrufsrecht und die Vertragsleistung informiert wurden. Also wurden Sie ausreichend über Ihr Rücktrittsrecht informiert.

Ihren Widerruf konnten wir leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie den Online-Test bereits genutzt haben. Laut unseren Aufzeichnungen haben Sie den Test am 06.01.2007 gestartet.

Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist damit nach § 3 Abs. 3 AGB erloschen, da Sie die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen haben.

Wir dürfen Sie daher um Ausgleich der Rechnung bitten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Support-Team



-----> Meine Frage: Was tun? Wie kann ich mich jetzt helfen? Die meisten Links die ihr hier gepostet habt, helfen mir auch nicht weiter....


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



bennet schrieb:


> jedoch hat der anbieter ja trotzdem meine ip gespeichert...


Provider dürfen die Zuordnung der IP zu einem Internetteilnehmer  ausschließlich Straftatermittlern
 (in der Regel  STA) mitteilen. (wurde schon x-mal im Forum gepostet) 
Selbst wenn dies bekannt wäre, stände damit der eigentliche Nutzer immer noch
 nicht fest, sondern nur der Teilnehmer, der den Anschluss betreibt.
Diese immer wiederholte Angabe über die Speicherung der IP ist eine versteckte aber leere Drohung.


----------



## coluche (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

es müsste doch reichen, diesen Brief zurückzuschicken:

Musterbrief

Oder sind die jetzt wegen ihrer Bestätigungsmail (wo auf Widerrufsrecht und Frist hingewiesen wird) etwa im Recht?
Denke wohl nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> es müsste doch reichen, diesen Brief zurückzuschicken:Musterbrief


Bitte mit Quellhinweis: Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.


----------



## bennet (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> es müsste doch reichen, diesen Brief zurückzuschicken:
> 
> Musterbrief
> 
> ...



Und ihr meint das reicht???
Bin ich damit aus dem Schneider?


----------



## Wembley (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



bennet schrieb:


> Und ihr meint das reicht???
> Bin ich damit aus dem Schneider?


Ob so ein Schreiben diverse Betreiber beeindruckt, ist eine Sache. Die Erfahrung  mit anderen Betreibern lehrt, dass es weitere Briefe geben kann. Allerdings mit normalen Briefen alleine kommt man als Betreiber (oder als beauftragte Inkassofirma - dies noch einmal vermerkt, denn das Wort "Inkasso" verbreitet bei manchen Angst und Schrecken, wozu es aber kaum einen Grund gibt) nicht zu seinem Geld. Nur mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, der, wenn man diesem widerspricht, in ein Gerichtsverfahren münden kann, sofern nicht der Anbieter einen Rückzieher macht. Bei Gericht würde dann das Geschäftsmodell durchleuchtet, aber auch diverse Briefe, die man an Anbieter X geschickt hat, können ein Thema sein. Allerdings scheuen sich viele Anbieter, Gerichte zu Hilfe zu nehmen, um an ihr Geld zu kommen. Warum das so ist, kann sich jeder denken.
Im Prinzip sollte man aber der Kompetenz von Verbraucherzentralen vertrauen, weil gerade in diesen Fällen haben die viel Erfahrung.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## coluche (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die sind sowieso im Unrecht und das wissen die. Auf der Startseite des Tests wird nirgendwo sichtlich auf die Kosten hingewiesen und damit (egal was in der anschließenden Mail steht) ist es ein [......]  und sie haben keine Chance.

Sie versuchen jetzt, mit großen Tönen auf die Angstdrüsen zu drücken (mit Bezug auf §, das wirkt Wunder!) und haben -leider- sehr oft Erfolg :wall: .
Denn der unbescholtene Bürger will ja nicht womöglich weitere Schwierigkeiten bekommen. Er ist sich nicht sicher und kennt nicht genug die rechtliche Lage. 
Also lieber zahlen bevor es richtigen Ärger gibt.

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/...articleid=538



> Auch die Betreiber der entsprechenden Seiten wissen sehr genau, dass sie vor Gericht keinerlei Chance hätten. Daher versuchen sie die Betroffenen durch Einschüchterungen zur „freiwilligen“ Zahlung zu bewegen. Dabei schreckt man auch nicht davor zurück, Kindern und Jugendlichen mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu drohen.
> „Von diesen haltlosen Drohungen sollte man sich jedoch nicht einschüchtern lassen“, rät Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. „Wenn man der Forderung widersprochen hat, kann man die weiteren Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzlei getrost ignorieren“. Erst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Post vom Gericht kommt, besteht wieder Handlungsbedarf.


... und soweit wird es nie kommen, denn das wäre für die der Schuss ins eigene Knie.

Frage an die Spezialisten hier:
Die Macher von "dein Führerschein" sind doch die selben, wie die von Lebensprognose, oder? (nicht offiziell natürlich)

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Die sind sowieso im Unrecht und das wissen die.


Das Rechts- oder Unrechtsbewusstsein der Macher ist nicht so einfach definierbar. Woher willst du wissen, was die wissen, wo die selbst nicht immer wissen, was sie wissentlich tun?



coluche schrieb:


> Die Macher von "dein Führerschein" sind doch die selben, wie die von Lebensprognose, oder?


Nein, das sind andere.


----------



## sasch (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



sasch schrieb:


> Ich habe nun auch eine Rechnung bekommen, nachdem ich mich am 7. angemeldet habe
> Ich wollte doch nur mal zum spass son Bogen kreutzen! Die AGBs hab ich erst richtig gelesen als die Rechnung kam... kommen die wohl damit durch?!
> Ich hab es nur einmal kurz nach der Registrierung "genutzt"... und dabei auch noch einen falschen (nicht richtig zu beantwortenden Bogen vorgesetzt bekommen (seht selbst)):
> 
> ...



Genzahlt habe ich noch nicht... würdet ihr?!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



sasch schrieb:


> Genzahlt habe ich noch nicht... würdet ihr?!


Wir dürfen hier nichts raten wg. Verbot der Rechtsberatung. Die Verbraucherzentralen schon, und tun dies auch:
http://www.nvzmv.de/Presse/2007/022007.htm


> .... „Die Vertragsbedingungen werden hier leicht übersehen oder nicht durchgelesen", so Verbraucherschützer Joachim Geburtig. Nach Ablauf der in einer Vielzahl allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen versteckten Widerrufsfrist verschicken das Unternehmen dann Rechnungen, denen der verblüffte Verbraucher entnehmen kann, dass er für einen nun angeblich verbindlich abgeschlossenen Vertrag zu zahlen hat. *Auf diese Weise kann der Verbraucher jedoch nicht wirksam über sein Widerrufsrecht und insbesondere nicht über die ihm für die Absendung der Widerrufserklärung zur Verfügung stehende Frist informiert werden. Deshalb kann er in solchen Fällen weiterhin widerrufen.*
> 
> Tatsächlich handelt es sich hier nach Auffassung der Verbraucherschützer um ein unseriöses Angebot, ein wirksamer Vertragsabschluss ist hier anzuzweifeln. *Betroffene sollten das Vertragsverhältnis hilfsweise anfechten und widerrufen.* Auch die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige ist denkbar.
> 
> *Persönlichen Rat erhalten Verbraucher in den Beratungsstellen des Landes.*



Ansonsten bitte unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45062 weiterdiskutieren. 
@mods, Thread dichtmachen?


----------



## technofreak (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> @mods, Thread dichtmachen?


an bestehenden Thread gehängt, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## XSadyx1980 (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo!!!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen????????????

Habe aus Spass dort mitgemacht, nicht nur das ich erfahren habe, dass ich durchgefallen wäre. Nein!!!!! Jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung bekommen per Mail.

Nun habe ich dieses Forum entdeckt.. Scheinbar ist diese Firma schon sehr bekannt. 

Bitte helft mir, was kann ich machen???????

Zahlungstermin war der 17.01.2007


----------



## coluche (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo XSadix1980,

Hier wirst du keine direkten Tipps bekommen, außer "don´t panik", denn Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten.

Aber du könntest ein bisschen lesen, verstehen und schlussfolgern. Es müsste reichen.

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/.../articleid=538


> Auch die Betreiber der entsprechenden Seiten wissen sehr genau, dass sie vor Gericht keinerlei Chance hätten. Daher versuchen sie die Betroffenen durch Einschüchterungen zur „freiwilligen“ Zahlung zu bewegen. Dabei schreckt man auch nicht davor zurück, Kindern und Jugendlichen mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu drohen.
> „Von diesen haltlosen Drohungen sollte man sich jedoch nicht einschüchtern lassen“, rät Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. „Wenn man der Forderung widersprochen hat, kann man die weiteren Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzlei getrost ignorieren“. Erst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Post vom Gericht kommt, besteht wieder Handlungsbedarf.



Auch sehr interessant
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/.../faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Musterbrief:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/.../fileid=5

Mit bestem Dank an Captain Picard und Wembley.


----------



## tigermaus (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Mein Termin wäre auch am 17.1. gewesen. Ich habe gleich ein paar Tage nachdem ich mich angemeldet hatte meinen Widerspruch per e-mail, sowie per Brief geltend gemach und bis heute nichts mehr gehört. 

Hat denn von euch jemand schon eine Mahnung zugeschickt bekommen?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



tigermaus schrieb:


> Hat denn von euch jemand schon eine Mahnung zugeschickt bekommen?


Welche Form der Mahnung? spamähnlich? wahrscheinlich viele...
ernstzunehmend  = gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid?   nicht das ich wüßte...


----------



## thefloh (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich hatte den Test nicht gestartet und einen Rechtzeitigen Wideruf abgeschickt auf den sie nicht geantwortet haben.
Nun 2 1/2 wochen nach der Anmeldung habe ich eine Rechung erhalten. Keine Antwort auf den Wideruf. Die Rechnung sieht sehr Automatisiert aus Ich bin mir fast sicher das der Computer die ganz allein abgeschickt hat. Hat schonmal irgendwer von denen ne Antwort auf irgendwas bekommen was irgendwie nen bezug auf eigene Mails hatte? Ich hab nehmlich das gefühl das der Laden so gut wie komplett automatisiert ist.


----------



## coluche (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

ging mit ganz ähnlich, aber mit nem anderen Verein und ein anderes "Angebot". Wobei ich glaube, daß alles unter einem Hut steckt. 
Mein rechtzeitiger Widerruf per Mail wurde nicht beantwortet, der anschließende Brief auch nicht und das darauffolgende Einschreiben genausowenig. Erst als ich mich an die Zahlungstelle (andere Adresse) mit Brief gewandt habe, kam eine einzeilige Antwort _per E-Mail_, ich solle doch nochmal meinen Widerruf schicken. Lange später kam eine Bestätigung meiner Kündigung zum *Ablauf des Monats* :-D !

Das war so 4 Monate nachdem es angefangen hat! :-D 
Daraufhin habe ich geschrieben "so nicht meine Herren,..." und bin zur Verbraucherzentrale (15 Euro) nur um den Rat zu bekommen, nicht zu zahlen. Was hier täglich geschrieben wird. 
Es kamen wie üblich noch 3 drohende Briefe vom Inkassobüro und dann war Ruhe.

Meine Geschichte kann man unter "Miotipp und die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG" nachlesen. Ist schon länger her. 

Fazit: Das war zuviel Zeit, Nerven und Geld für nichts. 
Sollte mir das nochmal passieren, werde ich nichts tun und die Briefe einfach von dem Briefkasten direkt in den Altpapier wandern lassen (oder für kurze Zeit abheften)


----------



## tigermaus (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Bekam ich heute zugeschickt:




> Sehr geehrte  ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinah_83 (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Also ich hab mich ebenfalls am 06.01. angemeldet (großer, dummer Fehler ich weiß). Habe dann ein paar Tage später die Rechnung bekommen und gleichzeitig einen Schock. Ich habe denen dann eine Email und ein Fax geschickt in denen ich meinen Widerruf erklärt habe. Habe daraufhin die gleiche Email bekommen wie Tigermaus. Heute kam die erste Mahnung über die ch mich wieder tierisch aufgeregt habe. Hab noch einen Versuch gestartet zu widerrufen mit der Begründung, dass ich nicht ausreichend informiert wurde und dass das alles rechtswiedrig ist und ich habe mit Anwalt und Öffentlichkein (Verbraucherzentrale, Fernsehen, Presse etc.) gedroht. Wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht funktionieren.

Wie ich jetzt gesehen habe können die mir wohl nichts, oder? Also in Zukunft einfach ignorieren?!


----------



## coluche (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Wie gesagt, es ist Deutschlandweit kein Fall bekannt, wo ein solcher Anbieter einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid geschickt hat. 
(wäre auch nicht sehr ratsam).
Nach ein paar Briefen vom Inkassounternehmen ist Ruhe.

Endlich mal jemand, der liest! :sun: :thumb:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist Deutschlandweit kein Fall bekannt, wo ein solcher Anbieter einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid geschickt hat.



Es ergingen sehr wohl bereits in einigen wenigen Fällen gerichtliche Mahnbescheide. 

Ende der Fahnenstange war bislang in allen bekanntgewordenen Fällen dann, wenn der Betroffene gegen diesen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid innerhalb der vorgesehenen Frist von 2 Wochen Widerspruch einlegte.


----------



## coluche (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ok, danke für die Belehrung :smile: 

Auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentralen (verbraucherrechtliches- FAQ) habe ich jedenfalls gelesen, daß keine Fälle bekannt sind, wo ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid verschickt wurde. 
Es betraf wohl nur bestimmte Anbieter.


----------



## thefloh (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist Deutschlandweit kein Fall bekannt, wo ein solcher Anbieter einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid geschickt hat.
> (wäre auch nicht sehr ratsam).
> Nach ein paar Briefen vom Inkassounternehmen ist Ruhe.
> 
> Endlich mal jemand, der liest! :sun: :thumb:


Also ihr habt schon kurz nach starten des tests die rechnung bekommen?
Ich hab nehmlich den test ja nicht gestartet und die rechnung erst 2 1/2 wochen nach der anmeldung bekommen.
Auf meine widerrufe per email haben die einfach nicht reagiert. Das ist echt nen krasses system wenn du nach deren agbs nicht widerrufen kannst teilen die es dir mit wenn du kannst ignorieren sie dich und schicken weiter rechnungen...
Seit heute ist meine bezahlfrist abgelaufen also werde ich wahrscheinlich demnächst die erste mahnung bekommen.


----------



## coluche (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

ja, das wird sich noch n paar Monate hinziehen. Die Briefe eignen sich gut für ´s Kaminfeuer, wenn du einen hast. :-D 

Ne klar, auf Widerrufsschreiben reagieren sie nicht. Auch nicht wenn du s als Einschreiben verschickst. War bei mir genauso. Aber nicht bei "Führerschein" (sowieso egal, ich hau sie in einem Topf).
Warum sollten sie auch? Wenn sie einen Widerruf annehmen, dann ist doch das potentielle "bitte tut mir nichts"-Geld weg :-D


----------



## tigermaus (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Nachdem ich einen Tag nach meiner Registierung widerrufen hatte, bekam ich wochen später eine E-Mail, dass mein Widerruf hinfällig sei.
Hierauf antwortete ich ebenfalls per E-Mail, dass ich keine Zahlung leisten werde und ...

Hab heute meine erste Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten. Diese wurde von der [email protected] versandt. Mahngebühren ergehen hieraus zunächst nicht. Mir wurde für diese Mahnung nochmals eine Frist bis zum 07.02. gesetzt



> Sehr geehrte ........,
> 
> nach Auskunft unserer Rechnungsstelle haben Sie die Rechnung vom 11.01.2007 bis heute nicht bezahlt.
> 
> ...


_Url deaktiviert. Belanglose  bzw. eventuell rechtlich bedenkliche Informationen gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## tigermaus (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



tigermaus schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einen Tag nach meiner Registierung widerrufen hatte, bekam ich wochen später eine E-Mail, dass mein Widerruf hinfällig sei.
> Hierauf antwortete ich ebenfalls per E-Mail, dass ich keine Zahlung leisten werde und ...
> 
> Hab heute meine erste Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten. Diese wurde von der [email protected] versandt. Mahngebühren ergehen hieraus zunächst nicht. Mir wurde für diese Mahnung nochmals eine Frist bis zum 07.02. gesetzt



Achso:
Die E-Mail kam um 20.30 Uhr (<-- tolle Bürozeiten!) automatisiert?.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

...natürlich, was sonst?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

edit...


----------



## Knuddelmausisonja25 (5 Februar 2007)

*An alle "Dein Führerschein.com"*

Wer hat diesen scheiss auch gemacht und was habt ihr dagegen unternommen??Erzählt doch bite mal


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: An alle "Dein Führerschein.com"*



Knuddelmausisonja25 schrieb:


> Wer hat diesen scheiss auch gemacht und was habt ihr dagegen unternommen??Erzählt doch bite mal


Wie ist denn bei Dir die Lage?


----------



## Knuddelmausisonja25 (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

wie meinst du das wie bei mir die lage ist???


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Knuddelmausisonja25 schrieb:


> wie meinst du das wie bei mir die lage ist???


Na, wie ists denn bei Dir?
Bevor man andere fragt, soll man erst mal von sich selbst erzählen.


----------



## coluche (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Na er meint wie es bei dir aussieht.
Hast du eine Rechnung bekommen? Bereits ne Mahnung? schon Drohungen vom Inkassobüro? Hast du gezahlt oder nicht? Hast du was unternommen.

Ich habe bei einem anderem "Scheiss" in der selben Art mitgemacht. Kannst du nachlesen unter Miotipp von der Swiss Einkausgemeinschaft. Ein Nachbar-Thread. 
In Kurzfassung, 
Erstens habe ich die Einzüge zurück buchen lassen (ich ... muss meine kontodaten angegeben haben), das 2 Mal in 2 Monaten.
Ich habe einen Widerspruch geschrieben und gemailt
_Keine Antwort_
Dann habe ich den Widerspruch per Einschreiben geschickt
_Keine Antwort_
Zwischendurch sammelten sich die Rechnugen und Mahnungen. Ich habe mich an die Verbraucherzentrale gewendet (15 €), die nur gesagt haben, daß es kein gültiger Vertrag sein kann und daß ich nicht zu zahlen brauche. Vor Gericht würden sie nicht gehen, selbst wenn, würden sie keine chance haben.
Dann habe ich einen Brief an die Zahlungsstelle geschickt, daß ich einen Widerruf geschrieben habe und daß ich nichts zahlen werde
_kurze antwort_ später, daß sie meine Kündigung zu einem Termin im folgenden Monat bestätigen.
Ich wieder zurück geschrieben, daß das so nicht gehen wird, usw.
_Keine Antwort_
Es kamen noch 3 Briefe vom IDS Inkassounternehmen mit doppelt hohe Forderungen und dann war Ruhe.

Gegen die rechtlich vorzugehen hat wenig Sinn, denn die sind in der Schweiz angesiedelt. Auch dort wird nichts unternommen.

Hier ein paar interessante Links (zum lesen):
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Musterbrief (ob´s hilft?):
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5


----------



## Knuddelmausisonja25 (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Bist du dir da denn sicher das ich das nicht zahlen muss...
Ja habe widerruf eingelegt und nicht akzepziert dann kam die1.mahnung und jetzt warte ich halt...


----------



## kelzi3 (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Leute ich habe heute  die Erste Mahnung bekommen und war total verblüfft den die Rechnung habe ich vollkommen übersehen Ich bin richtig schön reingefallen. Obwohl ich immer vorher alles lese aber ich habe den Betrag auch vollkommen übersehen.

Ich hatte versucht auf diese Seite zu gelangen und nicht´s die gibt es garnicht mehr ,daraufhin versuchte ich denen eine E-mail zu schicken das ich nicht zahlen werde und auch das funktionierte nicht.
Dann las ich weiter vorne hier im Forum die haben sich umbennant da versuchte ich jetzt auf die seite zu gelangen auch da nicht.
So was nun wie soll ich denen jetzt den Wiederruf schicken????????????


----------



## kelzi3 (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe grad nochmal nachgesehen ich habe mich über diesen link
 ht*p://www.testejetzt.com angemeldet und keinen anderen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

...naja, wenn die Seite heute schon nicht mehr  funzt, kann sich jeder selbst sein Urteil darüber bilden, ob eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht oder nicht - womöglich könnte man ja gar den Anbieter schadenersatzpflichtig machen, wenn man bezahlt hat aber nun nichts mehr zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## SpamEater (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com -> Dein-Fuehrerschein.net*

Hi,

aus Raider wird Twix, und aus:

dein-fuehrerschein.com wird dein-fuehrerschein.net :-? 

Sieht so aus, als ob deren .com Provider den Hahn zugedreht haette 

*LOL*


----------



## Max1511 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin neu hier und ich bin leider auch in diesem [...] reingefallen.

Wollte nur mitteilen, dass mir die Firma folgendes geschrieben hat:



			
				Dein-Fuehrerschein schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Kunde von Dein-Fuehrerschein,
> 
> aufgrund technischer Probleme ist unsere .com-Domain derzeit deaktiviert. Bitte benutzen Sie nun folgende Adresse zum Zugriff auf den FÃ¼hrerschein-Test:
> 
> ...



Sie sind offenbar unter einer anderen Webadresse erreichbar.

Grüsse
Alexander

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Knuddelmausisonja25 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@ alexander hab das auch bekommen und zahle nicht


----------



## kelzi3 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Auch ich habe dieses bekommen und werde auch nicht reagieren


----------



## Max1511 (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Knuddelmausisonja25

Ich werde die Rechnung sicher auch nicht bezahlen. Nur Frage ich mich, wann ich dann die Mahnung bekommen werde.

Grüsse
Alexander


----------



## thefloh (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Habe jetzt Die erste Mahnung bekommen.
Immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Emails zu deren Buchhaltungsadresse bezüglich meines Widerufes (Test nicht gestartet also selbst nach deren Agbs ein wideruf den sie annehmen müssen). Sieht echt so aus als ob die mir einfach nicht antworten weil sie wissen, dass sie mir nur antworten könnten, dass ich nicht zahlen muss.


----------



## coluche (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Genau, es nützt nichts, sich dabei aufzuregen, mails oder Briefe zu schreiben, oder sonst irgend was zu tun. Die Masche, sich tot zu stellen, ist bei denen allseits bekannt. Man hat es nicht mit ernst zu nehmenden "Gesellschaften" zu tun. Einfach auslaufen lassen ist die beste Handlungsweise.


----------



## mexx3012 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht als einziger in den schei.... gestolpert bin.leider war ich so hell und habe kein wiederruf geschrieben....die 2 wochen sind auch rum,ich hatte lediglich denen folgendes geschrieben per email:


> SEHR GEEHRTE DAMEN UND HERREN;
> 
> HIERMIT MÖCHTE ICH MICH ÜBER DIE VON IHNEN GESTELLTE RECHNUNG BESCHWEHREN UND SIE AUSDRÜCKLICH DARAUF HINWEISEN DAS SIE VERPFLICHTET SIND DIE KOSTEN UND FOLGEN BEI DER ANMELDUNG GROSS DARZUSTELLEN UND ES BEI DARAUS ENTSTEHEND KOSTEN VORHER EINE AUSDRÜCKLICHE BESTÄTIGUNG ANZUKLICKEN IST...
> DIES IST BEI IHREM VERFAHREN NICHT DER FALL GEWESEN!
> ...


----------



## mexx3012 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

achja mailadresse sorry darf ich ja ned...naja mit bissle überlegung kommt mer drauf


----------



## coluche (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



mexx3012 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> erstmal bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht als einziger in den schei.... gestolpert bin.leider war ich so hell und habe kein wiederruf geschrieben....die 2 wochen sind auch rum,



das hätte sowieso nichts geändert.

lies mal das:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

und sag uns dann, wie du dich fühlst


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



mexx3012 schrieb:


> geh ich richtig der annahme das ich nu zahlen muß weil ich nicht wiedersprochen habe?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
als grundsätzlicher Hinweis 
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
gilt für praktisch alle derartigen  "Angebote"


----------



## mexx3012 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

gut....recht habt ihr,danke für die schnellen antworten.

ich werd nun mal gar nichts mehr machen und die zeit verstreichen lassen bis sie hoffentlich ruhe geben....

ich frage mich allerdings warum die politik nicht mal hart vorgeht gegen solche firmen,das rauchen verbieten sie und sonst was fürn kram....naja die schweiz hat dafür gute gesetze für gelder anlegen und so:-D


----------



## OskarMaria (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Manchmal wundere ich mich über die Leute im Internet. Es wird auf alles geklickt, was sich den Nutzern ins Gesicht drängt. Und die Erfahrung - nichts ist im Leben umsonst, für alles muß bezahlt werden - wird im Internet einfach ignoriert. Völlig unbeschwert gibt man dazu noch seine realen Daten preis, als ob noch niemand von betrügerischen Machenschaften im Internet gehört hätte. Aus erzieherischen Gründen wäre es sicher sinnvoll, dass manche Nutzer mal ein paar Euros bezahlen müssten - als Lehrgeld sozusagen. Da aber niemand will, dass solche zweifelhaften Geschäftspraktiken sich darüber rentieren - vielleicht sollte wenigstens hier etwas Beratungsmaut fällig werden.

Zum Thema: Die Firma setzt bei diesem Geschäftsmodell auf die Menge. Unter den arglosen Leuten, die das Angebot nutzen, wird es wohl immer einige geben, die zähneknirschend zahlen. Das scheint zu reichen. Also gibt es auch überhaupt keine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit den Kunden. Alles wird mit vorgefertigten Serienbriefen abgefertigt. Ein Widerruf ist da auch nicht vorgesehen. Wer gleich gekündigt hat, wird trotzdem weiter mit Mahnungen bombardiert. 
Ein Nutzer hat mir folgenden Fall belegt:
- Angemeldet am 04.01 - nachmittags. Keine realen Daten angegeben. Sofort per eMail an vorgegebene eMail-Adresse gekündigt und Angebot nicht genutzt. Keine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten.
- Am 24.01.07 trotzdem per eMail Rechnung zugestellt, Betrag 64,80, zahlbar bis Monatsende.
- Am 6. Februar mitgeteilt, dass "Dein-Fuehrerschein.com" nicht mehr geht, man möge "Dein-Fuehrerschein.net" nutzen.
- Am 8. Februar 07 erste Mahnung verschickt.
Wie man sieht - die Firma will Dumme über den Tisch ziehen - sonst nichts. Ich habe dem Betroffenen geraten, nicht zu reagieren. Und zukünftige eMails einfach zu ignorieren. 
OskarMaria


----------



## mexx3012 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

ich hab ja lediglich die mailadresse angegeben....is scho richtig mit dem blauäugigen kunden...aber scheinen wir wohl zu dem stamm zu gehören die an das gute glauben....und es gibt ja auch 1000 seriöse angebote im internet die kostenfrei sind und sich über werbung finanzieren...


----------



## Fortuna (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



sasch schrieb:


> Genzahlt habe ich noch nicht... würdet ihr?!


[edit] . Auch ich bin reingefallen. Ich lasse es drauf ankommen, ich bin mir keinerlei Schuld bewust. Das ist einfach nur [edit]


----------



## Fortuna (10 Februar 2007)

*Dein Fuehrerschein.com*

:banned: Hatt jemand auch den Fuehrerscheintest gemacht? Ich bin auf dieser gewesen und reingefallen.


----------



## Fortuna (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



Fortuna schrieb:


> [edit] . Auch ich bin reingefallen. Ich lasse es drauf ankommen, ich bin mir keinerlei Schuld bewust. Das ist einfach nur [edit]


Dänke nicht dran. was die da machen ist [ edit] !!!


----------



## Fortuna (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



mexx3012 schrieb:


> ich hab ja lediglich die mailadresse angegeben....is scho richtig mit dem blauäugigen kunden...aber scheinen wir wohl zu dem stamm zu gehören die an das gute glauben....und es gibt ja auch 1000 seriöse angebote im internet die kostenfrei sind und sich über werbung finanzieren...


Hast recht das sollte man nicht vergessen. und Blauäugig würde ich nicht sagen,man sollte mehr aufpassen was man macht ist manchmal nicht so eifach.


----------



## Fortuna (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



mexx3012 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> erstmal bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht als einziger in den schei.... gestolpert bin.leider war ich so hell und habe kein wiederruf geschrieben....die 2 wochen sind auch rum,ich hatte lediglich denen folgendes geschrieben per email:
> 
> SEHR GEEHRTE DAMEN UND HERREN;
> ...


Hallo SiIvio Du weißt das man hir nicht per Ema antwortet. Mach Dir nicht soviel Gedanken,es wird schon wieder. Ich habe auch versucht zu wiederrufen leider keine Antwort,dafür aber die erste Mahnung. Aber ich lasse mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Solltes wie ich besser aufpassen.


----------



## NakedSpider (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin ich auch auf die Seite dein-führerschein.com reingefahlen, habe aber zum glück das Forum hier gefunden und mir das auch durchgelesen was zu dem Thema so geschrieben wurde. Ich ahbe mich dort auch angemeldet und sofrt den ersten Test gemacht. Nur dann kam nach gewisser Zeit halt die schöne REchnung von 64,80 Euro. Ich habe denen auch mehrere E-Mails geschickt, um den Vertrag zu kündigen, aber es kam wie so oft keine antwort. Nur vor ein paar Tagen kam die erste Mahnung. Ich habe dann dort angerufen (0180 / 555 29 00 14 61) und gesagt das ich das versucht habe zu kündigen, Sie mir aber nicht geantwortet haben. Da hat die Frau am Telefon mir dann nur gesagt da könnten Sie nichts für wenn die E-Mails nicht ankommen usw. und ich müsste die Rechnung trotzdem bezahlen und wenn ich das nciht tue, Sie hätte dann meine IP-Adresse und dann würde ich eine Anzeige bekommen und das würde zum Staatsanwalt gehen und ich sollte doch meine Stellungnahme per Brief schildern. So jetzt meine Frage an euch, soll ich es jetzt dabei belassen und nix mehr tun und das ignorieren oder sollte ich denen noch einen Brief schicken, damit ich was in der Hand habe und das dann erst ignorieren?

ich bedanke mich im vorraus schonmal für eure antworten

gruß david


----------



## mexx3012 (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## coluche (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo NakedSpider,

Ob es Sinn macht, einen Brief nach dem
Musterbrief 
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5
hinzuschicken, darüber sind die Meinungen geteilt. Der erfahrene Nutzer „Reducal“ meint, man könnte sich das Porto sparen.
Sicherlich wird es die darauffolgende Flut von Mahnungen und Drohungen von Inkassobüros nicht aufhalten. Aber wie du in den threads hier lesen kannst, ist es noch nie zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gekommen. (wär auch nicht ratsam für die Anbieter).

Was die IP Adresse betrifft, kannst du dir mal Punkt 6 von dieser (meiner Lieblings-)Seite lesen (auch den Rest!).
Das sollte reichen:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Somit kannst du dir deinen Teil denken, über das was die Frau am Telefon gesagt hat.
Ich hätte sie ausgelacht.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Aber wie du in den threads hier lesen kannst, ist es noch nie zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gekommen. (wär auch nicht ratsam für die Anbieter).


nicht nur hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=185145#post185145
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,4360137,00.html


----------



## NakedSpider (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> nicht nur hier
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=185145#post185145
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,4360137,00.html


hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.

gruß david


----------



## Pinus (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



tigermaus schrieb:


> Achso:
> Die E-Mail kam um 20.30 Uhr (<-- tolle Bürozeiten!) automatisiert?.



Hi, ich habe auch eine Erfahrung gemacht, auf nichts mehr reagieren.
genau wie bei Dir nur ich habe die zweite Mahnung erhalten!! 

Werde aber nicht bezahlen und abwarten

Gruu Pinus


----------



## Pinus (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



thefloh schrieb:


> Also ihr habt schon kurz nach starten des tests die rechnung bekommen?
> Ich hab nehmlich den test ja nicht gestartet und die rechnung erst 2 1/2 wochen nach der anmeldung bekommen.
> Auf meine widerrufe per email haben die einfach nicht reagiert. Das ist echt nen krasses system wenn du nach deren agbs nicht widerrufen kannst teilen die es dir mit wenn du kannst ignorieren sie dich und schicken weiter rechnungen...
> Seit heute ist meine bezahlfrist abgelaufen also werde ich wahrscheinlich demnächst die erste mahnung bekommen.



Hi, ich bin auch ein Geplagter:wall: Seit heute ist die zweite Mahnung da!!
ich werde aber warten was nun passiert  Gruss Pinus


----------



## coluche (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Anstatt zu warten, was auf dich zukommt, solltest du den thread hier mal gründlich durchlesen (auch die Links ansehen). 
Dann wüsstest du, was noch kommen wird und daß du im Grunde auf nichts mehr zu warten brauchst


----------



## Zimbo (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich bin leider gottes auch drauf reingefallen.
Habe nach der Spätschicht den Test gemacht.
Und aufeinmal ne Rechnung bekommen.
War ich geschockt habe es dann erst später endeckt wo es stand.
Wollte erst zahlen da dachte ich mir ne das ist doch eh
ne Ausländische Firma.
Habe dannn im Netz mal rum gesucht und hier das Forum gefunden
und dann wurde ich bestärkt  es net zu zahlen habe heute 2 Mahnung bekommen. 

Und die ist wieder im Trash gelandet.


----------



## lollilotta (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo....also ich muss erstmal sagen....IHR SEID MIR ECHT ALLE SEHR SYMPATHISCH:-p 
und ich bin selbstverstaendlich auf den gleichen dreck reingefallen wie alle anderen auch hier so....

Ich habe den Test auch Anfang Januar gemacht und habe selbstverstaendlich als braver buerger meine richtigen daten angegeben!!
Auch ich hatte hatte nun nach diesen drei tagen die rechnung von denen im postkasten:wall: 

nun ist es bei mir aber so das ich denen als erstes geschrieben hab das ich das nicht bezahle, das dass ganze unserios ist und natuerlich auch mit rechtlichen Mitteln gedroht....hat natuerlich nichts gebracht!!! sie haben mir dann auch die standardmail geschrieben, das sie dass nicht akzeptieren und blablabla....und ich haette zu bezahlen!

nun anfang februar hatte ich dann schon die erste Mahnung im Kasten und habe wieder gleich die krise bekommen

ich dachte mir dann so....nunja....drueckste halt mal bissl auf die traenendruese    ....   :cry:     ....    und habe meine geschichte geschildert...

und jetzt kommts...ich bin als aupair in amerika und ja nicht mal hier hat man ruhe vor diesem shit ...auf alle faelle habe ich denen erzaehlt das ich halt nicht mehr in deutschland wohne...(habe aber die Adresse meiner Eltern angegeben:wall: )...(in good old Germany)...sondern in Amerika und das ich nicht mal mehr ein Konto in Deutschland hab usw....(das hab i scho no)...habe ihnen auch erzaehlt das ich nicht weiss wie ich das bezahlen soll und blablabla..was man halt nicht alles in seinen verzweifelten zustaenden so zusammenschreibt...
da kam dann keine antwort drauf....jedoch habe ich dann die email immer wieder geschickt und letztendlich kam eine richtige antwort zurueck...
in der erzaehlen sie mir...:

wir haben sicherlich Verständniss für Ihre Situation.

Aber die einzige Möglichkeit die wir sehen, ist Versand des Betrages per
Wertbrief.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Support Team


so nun ich hier...ich wusste ja noch nicht mal was ein Wertbrief ist...(jetzt schon...hab gegooglt-nicht bezahlt)...auf alle faelle kann man den ja nicht mal mehr von amerika aus verschicken...also stellt sich die frage wie soll ich bezahlen

inzwischen habe ich die zweite mahnung erhalten...super!...nun gut ein kumpel       hat mir den link zu dem forum gegeben und ich habe alles brav gelesen und wollte halt auch noch meine story dazu schreiben...

Jetzt zu meiner Frage???::::
Schicken die nur Emails oder auch richtige Briefe dann nach Hause?
Wenn die richtige Briefe versenden dann kann ich mich doch zuhause gar ni mehr sehen lassen...und ich wollte eigentlich schon mitte diesen jahres zurueckkommen!?

....jedenfalls koennts ihr ja sehen...
ich habe auch schon eine private nachricht von denen erhalten...also ist nicht alles fake! Erhoeht das jetzt meine chancen einer von den Gluecklichen zu sein die nachher wirklich noch ein boeses Gerichtsschreiben bekommen? ich hoffe nicht!??

das solls erstmal sein....hoff auf antwort und ich will und werde nicht bezahlen...auch wenn ich schon bissl panik habe

dankeschoen...byebye

aso: bis jetzt lief der ganze Kontakt lediglich via Email!!


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@ lollilotta, leider darf man dir hier in Deutschland nichts in der Situation in einem Internetforum raten. Abs schau mal hier rein: 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,4360137,00.html und 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/5/0,4070,4361925-6,00.html,
was der Münchener Jurist von der Verbraucherzentrale dazu erzählt.


----------



## lollilotta (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ lollilotta, leider darf man dir hier in Deutschland nichts in der Situation in einem Internetforum raten. Abs schau mal hier rein:
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,4360137,00.html und
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/5/0,4070,4361925-6,00.html,
> was der Münchener Jurist von der Verbraucherzentrale dazu erzählt.



Ja ich weiss ja das man keine Tips und sowas geben darf...find ich schade...waere wahrscheinlich gleich alles sehr viel spannender!:sun: 

Auf alle Danke dir und da weiss ich ja was mich erwartet:scherzkeks:


----------



## coluche (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



lollilotta schrieb:


> Hallo....also ich muss erstmal sagen....IHR SEID MIR ECHT ALLE SEHR SYMPATHISCH:-p


danke! Freut mich sehr! :-D  



> Jetzt zu meiner Frage???::::
> Schicken die nur Emails oder auch richtige Briefe dann nach Hause?


Spätenstens wenn das Inkassodingsda beauftragt wird, kriegst du echte Briefe mit angsteinflößenden Drohungen in Form von Papier.
Hast du die Adresse deiner Eltern (dein Zuhause) angegeben?



> Wenn die richtige Briefe versenden dann kann ich mich doch zuhause gar ni mehr sehen lassen...


Du kannst ja deinen Eltern erklären was Sache ist und daß sie den Briefen keine Beachtung schenken sollen. Oder du gibst dem "Anbieter" deine jetzige Adresse, dann bekommst du die Briefe bald sowieso nicht mehr :smile: 



> ich habe auch schon eine private nachricht von denen erhalten...also ist nicht alles fake! Erhoeht das jetzt meine chancen einer von den Gluecklichen zu sein die nachher wirklich noch ein boeses Gerichtsschreiben bekommen? ich hoffe nicht!??


Die Frage ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst. oder? :-D 



> (das hab i scho no)


Jo samma denn aus Bayern? :sun:


----------



## lollilotta (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> danke! Freut mich sehr! :-D


Bitteschoen! 


coluche schrieb:


> Spätenstens wenn das Inkassodingsda beauftragt wird, kriegst du echte Briefe mit angsteinflößenden Drohungen in Form von Papier.
> Hast du die Adresse deiner Eltern (dein Zuhause) angegeben?


Ja naklar...ich mein ich wohn da ja dann auch wieder!


coluche schrieb:


> Du kannst ja deinen Eltern erklären was Sache ist und daß sie den Briefen keine Beachtung schenken sollen. Oder du gibst dem "Anbieter" deine jetzige Adresse, dann bekommst du die Briefe bald sowieso nicht mehr :smile:


Ja das passt schon...ich erzaehl das alles meinem dad per mail erstmal...dann kann er sich das ganze forum mal anschauen und natuerlich auch alles lesen...


coluche schrieb:


> Jo samma denn aus Bayern? :sun:


Nee...aus dem Sachsenlaendle:-D


----------



## lollilotta (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe denen jetz grad nochmal eine mail geschickt und habe denen die amerikanischen Adressdaten gegeben...:vlol: 

Ich bin mal gespannt, was sie da jetzt drauf geben und ob ueberhaupt was kommt!:banned:


----------



## Pinus (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> "Testen Sie sich und lernen Sie online das Auto fahren!"
> dein-fuehrerschein.com
> 
> Da haben wir wieder was Neues von den [_edit _]. Gerade eben per Mail bei mir eingetrudelt, von premiawin[at]newsletter-online.de
> ...


Hallo, ich bin auch reingefallen, aber ich werde mich wehren!
Nur zur INFO: Es ist schon wieder etwas aufgetaucht was nicht geheuer ist, die Mail heißt GEWINN-MAILING.DE:2000Euro für Dich und Deinen Freund 
der Absender ist die CENTURIXX GmbH!!!!!!
Also Vorsicht walten lassen, scheint eine neue Art zu sein Gruss Pinus

Nach Möglichkeit weiter sagen


----------



## Pinus (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Auf der Anmeldeseite steht:
> 
> "Zu Ihrer Identifikation werden Ihr Hostname (....t-ipconnect.de)
> und Ihre IP-Adresse (84...) automatisiert gespeichert."
> ...



 Achtung, ein neue E-Mail ist erschienen

Gewinn-mailing.de 2000€ Notebook für Dich und Deinen Freund 

Absender Centurixx GmbH  Gruss Pinus


----------



## arramis78 (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Seit dem 20.02.2007 kann man unter: Kein Geld für Schummel-Websites / Spiegel-Online Netzwelt 
entnehmen, dass es ein aktuelles Urteil gegen diese [ edit] gibt. 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,467169,00.html


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Danke für den Link, der Bericht über das Urteil stand schon gestern hier, 
der Spiegel ist nicht immer der Schnellste ...
( Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken..)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=417


----------



## Trueffelkeks (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Aber die scheinen nicht aufzugeben......



> = Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung! =
> 
> ====================================
> Kundennummer: XXXXX
> ...




Mal sehen wie es weitergeht,

_Diverse irrelevante Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Trueffelkeks schrieb:


> Aber die scheinen nicht aufzugeben......


warum sollten sie auch, solange es genug User gibt, die freiwillig  verunsichert oder verängstigt zahlen. 
DAs Urteil kratzt die erstmal kein bißchen. Es gibt eine  gewisse Rechtssicherheit für die, die sich nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## joseph.p (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hallo guten Tag 
auch ich hatte diese Seite geöffnet 
rechnung kam prombt 
wiederspruch geschrieben und zahlung verweigert 
*es ist mir aufgefallen, das sehr viele benutzer am 06 01 2007 diese linke e-mail bekommen haben - und die rechnung am 09 01 2007*
diese art von "dienstanbietung" scheint im großen stil  verteilt worden  zu sein.
============
ich habe nach genauen adresse und dem geschäftsführer angefragt, , mit dem hinweis , die sache rechtlich zu klären -*keine rückantwort *
die kommen zwar mit mahnung und nochmals mahnung 
androhung mit irgendwelchen anderen schritten um das geld einzutreiben 

ich werde es auf mich zukommen lassen 
wer gibt diesen damen und herren das recht, meine e-meil adresse zu benutzen, um geschäfte zu machen 

ich denke, es könnte vielleicht die staatsanwaltschaften in zürich und herford interessiern, ob die angelegenheiten rechtens sind 
mit freundlichen grüßen 
joe


----------



## joseph.p (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Trueffelkeks schrieb:


> Aber die scheinen nicht aufzugeben......
> 
> ich habe die selben scheiss-schreiben bekommen
> mit den selben daten
> ...



ich habe die selben scheiss-schreiben bekommen
mit den selben daten 
und werde nicht zahlen
ich lasse es auf mich zukommen
nötigenfalls vor gericht
mit den besten grüßen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



joseph.p schrieb:


> ich denke, es könnte vielleicht die staatsanwaltschaften in zürich und herford interessiern, ob die angelegenheiten rechtens sind


Von Schweizer Behörden Amtshilfe zu erwarten ist wenig erfolgversprechend, 
solange keine Bürger in der Schweiz selber betroffen sind. Einen Schweizer Sta dürfte 
 es ziemlich kalt lassen, was ein Schweizer Unternehmen in Deutschland anstellt.


----------



## coluche (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



joseph.p schrieb:


> ich lasse es auf mich zukommen
> nötigenfalls vor gericht


Stell dich mal nicht darauf ein, soweit wird es nie kommen.
"don´t worry, be happy!" :sun:


----------



## Max1511 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe die Rechnung nach 14 Tagen erhalten. Jetzt haben sie auf den Widerruf reagiert. Natürlich akzeptieren sie meinen Widerruf nicht. Auch die 1. Mahnung habe ich bereits erhalten.

Ich habe dann gleich nach dem Erhalt der Rechnung einen Radiosender informiert und sie sind der Sache nachgegangen.

Sie haben mir gesagt, dass die Spur von Zürich nach St. Gallen führt, dann nach Deutschland und zum Schluss nach England. Und die Adresse in Zürich wird nur als Briefkasten benutzt.


----------



## joseph.p (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Max1511 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rechnung nach 14 Tagen erhalten. Jetzt haben sie auf den Widerruf reagiert. Natürlich akzeptieren sie meinen Widerruf nicht. Auch die 1. Mahnung habe ich bereits erhalten.
> 
> Ich habe dann gleich nach dem Erhalt der Rechnung einen Radiosender informiert und sie sind der Sache nachgegangen.
> 
> Sie haben mir gesagt, dass die Spur von Zürich nach St. Gallen führt, dann nach Deutschland und zum Schluss nach England. Und die Adresse in Zürich wird nur als Briefkasten benutzt.



hallo
Eine der Adressen ist doch in deutschland, in herford
kann man vielleicht da den hebel ansetzen, um diesen leuten das handwerk zu legen
beste grüße
j


----------



## Max1511 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Das stimmt, aber die Adresse in Deutschland sieht man ja nur in der Rechnung. Denn sonst auf der Homepage steht ja immer die Adresse in Zürich.


----------



## joseph.p (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Max1511 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber die Adresse in Deutschland sieht man ja nur in der Rechnung. Denn sonst auf der Homepage steht ja immer die Adresse in Zürich.



hast du deine rechnung etwa bezahlt?
oder lässt du es auch auf dich zukommen ?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



joseph.p schrieb:


> hast du deine rechnung etwa bezahlt?


wenn  er sie  bezahlt hätte, hätte er ganz schlechte Karten. Zahlung verweigern 
ist relativ einfach, Geld zurückholen fast unmöglich.


----------



## Max1511 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



joseph.p schrieb:


> hast du deine rechnung etwa bezahlt?
> oder lässt du es auch auf dich zukommen ?



Nein, bezahlt habe ich nicht. Ich warte einfach mal ab, wie die vorgehen.


----------



## Winnie1980 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo, ich bin auch drauf rein gefallen.

Ich habe auch die 2 Mahnungen erhalten. Habe nach der ersten Mahnung nach einer Ratenzahlung gefragt. Da kam auch prombt eine Antwort, ich soll in 4 Raten bezahlen. Aber dann habe ich mich erst mal im Internet schlau gemacht und bin auf die Seite hier gestoßen. Das war sehr hilfreich. 
Ich habe dann am 17.02.2007 das schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin, peer Fax an die geschickt. Heute kam die Antwort.




> Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
> 
> bezugnehmend Ihrer Mail vom 19.01.2007 haben wir der Ratenzahlung in 4 Raten mit unserer Mail vom 09.02.2007 zugestimmt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe natürlich noch nicht bezahlt. Ich habe das auch nicht vor.

Gruß Winnie


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



> Diesbezüglich erwarten wir die Korrespondenz Ihres Anwaltes.


man hat sich was Neues einfallen lassen, nach dem Motto "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung"  :scherzkeks:


----------



## thefloh (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich hab gestern die zweite mahnung bekommen. Denk aber nicht dran zu zahlen.
Ich müsste ja noch nichtmal nach deren nicht gültigen bedingungen zahlen (test nicht gestartet und rechtzeitig widerrufen worauf sie nicht geantwortet haben).


----------



## tigermaus (2 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich hab auch meine "...nunmehr letzte Zahlungsaufforderung" erhalten (die Zweite). 

Zitat: 
"Bei weiterem Zahlungsverzug sehen wir uns gezwungen, ein Inkassobüro einzuschalten, das weitere, ggf. Kostenpflichtige, Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug einleiten wird."

Mal angenommen es wird ein Inkassobüro eingeschaltet, was für ungefähre zusätzliche Kosten würden da auf mich denn zukommen? 10, 100 oder ??? Euro zusätzlich ?? ?? ??


----------



## Tansch (5 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hey!

Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, jetzt fühle ich mich (um zu zitieren) nicht mehr ganz so blauäugig... Weil jemand vorher gefragt hat was getan worden ist... Als ich die Rechnung bekommen habe, habe ich eine "herzzerreissende" e-mail geschrieben, weil ich wirklich dachte, dass ich das zahlen müsste. die lautete wie folgt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Ich habe ein Problem. Ich bin gerade einmal 17 Jahre alt und habe mich aber bei Ihnen angemeldet.
Den Teil mit dem Zahlen habe ich leider überlesen. Da meine Eltern mich gelehrt haben niemals die richtige Adresse anzugeben, hab ich das auch nicht getan. Ich weiß, dass es mein Verschulden ist und ich bin auch bereit im wirklichen Ernstfall das Geld zu zahlen. Trotzdem bitte ich Sie meinen Vertrag mit Ihnen aufzulösen. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[.....]


Ich habe ein bisschen auf blöd gemacht, mit der Hoffnung etwas zu erreichen. Natürlich habe ich kiene Antwort bekommen. Also hab ich mich mal im Internet ein bisschen schlau gemacht und bin auf die Seite www.europakonsument.at gestoßen. Dort habe ich einfach mal eine E-Mail hingeschrieben und bekam wirklich sehr sehr gute Informationen mit vielen Verweisen im Gesetz zurück. Meine Mutter hat den besagten eingeschriebenen Brief verschickt (Dienstag) und bekam am Freitag folgende Antwort: 


Sehr geehrte Frau ,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Im Rahmen der Registrierung sind zahlreiche Angaben zu machen, die selbstverständlich der Wahrheit entsprechen müssen. 
Sie haben durch die Falschangabe der Daten vorsätzlich gehandelt. 
Wer durch das vorspiegeln unwahrer Tatsachen eine Leistung erschleicht, kann einen Betrug im Sinne § 263 StGB begehen.
Wir werden hier einmal eine Ausnahme machen, und Ihre Anmeldung stornieren.
Sie sollten jedoch künftig davon Abstand nehmen falsche Daten anzugeben !!!
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Support Team


Also habe ich zumindest mal eine persönliche Antwort bekommen ^^. Natürlich dachte ich, dass ich dann endlich Ruhe hätte. Nein. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Ich bin nun momentan wie viele andere bei der 2. Mahnung angekommen. Ich habe ihnen natürlich immer wieder geschrieben. Irgendwann bekam ich dann mal diese E-Mail (wie viele andere von euch auch): 

Sehr geehrte Frau [.......],
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
hre Anmeldung können wir leider nicht stornieren, da Sie den Online-Test bereits genutzt haben. Laut unseren Aufzeichnungen haben Sie den Test am 07.01.2007 mit der IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx gestartet.
Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist damit nach § 3 Abs. 3 AGB (§ 312d Abs.2 Nr. 2 BGB ) erloschen, da Sie die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen haben.
Wir dürfen Sie daher um Ausgleich der Rechnung bitten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

Bei dieser Mail möchte ich betonen, dass sie den falschen Nachnamen angegeben haben, obwohl ich die restlichen Mails immer mit meinem richtigen Namen und Adresse versehen habe. Tja, da sieht man mal, dass diese E-Mails wirklich rein automatisch sind mit einigen Ausnahmen.

Auf jeden fall werde ich weiter standhaft bleiben ^^...

_Infos, die die Userin für die Anbieter erkennbar machen könnten, zu ihrem Schutz editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## thefloh (12 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

habe grade gesehen das ich am vor knapp 2 wochen eine antwort auf meinen wideruf erhalten habe.
Sie haben ihn tatsächlich angenommen und nennen den mahnungsversand einen systemfehler.
Hatte mich schon gewundert das noch keine weitere mahnung gekommen war die letzte ist schon etwa 3 wochen her. Hatte die Antwort wohl übersehen.
Naja eigentlich hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet das die einfach so den widerruf akzeptieren nur weil ich ja den test nicht gestartet hatte. Anscheinend arbeitet da tatsächlich jemand der die mails liest.


----------



## sascha (13 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Vermutlich haben sie so widerspruchslos akzeptiert, weil du erst 17 bist. Da sind die Chancen auf Geld ja sogar noch geringer als Null, wenn du nicht zahlen willst (bzw. deine Eltern das nicht wollen)


----------



## Locke_ (16 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo,

hab hier noch zwei interessante Links gefunden:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=95590
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/pub/first_online_services_ag_CH-320.3.060.253-3.htm

Grüsse Locke_


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

nimm den link noch dazu
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/First_Online_Services_AG_CH-320.3.060.253-3_14286078.html
--> auf die Namen klicken oder oben nach den namen suchen.
Das sind mutmasslich "nur" Treuhänder oder so was in der Art.
für wen?
für die?
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180331#post180331
wegen NUB: selber schauen! (*das* ist aber nicht das spannende daran)


----------



## Locke_ (17 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Sorry, war der einzelne Beitrag war das Ergebnis einer Suchmaschinen-Anfrage ohne den zugehörigen Thread dazu.

Ich hatte hier den gesamten Thread also alle 14 Seiten wirklich von vorne nach hinten durchgelesen, aber dass ich jetzt auch noch die ganzen Threads aller Verweise durcharbeiten muss,um ein Doppelposting zu vermeiden war mir nicht bewusst. :-?  NUB sind von mir gelesen und verstanden.  

Dachte mir nur der Brief hört sich gut an und könnte euch auch interessieren und dass er schon auf Seite zwei eines Links steht war mir nicht bewusst.


Grüsse Locke_


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Locke_!
Kein Grund für eine Entschuldigung  Mit dem Hinweis auf die NUB meinte ich das verlinkte Posting, in dem (völlig unnötig) Namen standen. Die finden sich ja leicht zugänglich im öffentlichen Handelsregister der schönen Schweiz.
Insofern hast Du jetzt bei mir noch eine Entschuldigung frei! Schönes WE!

P.S.: Ich glaube, ICH muss mich entschuldigen... Offenbar habe ich die FOS mit einem anderen Firmenclan verwechselt. Wohl deshalb, weil
1. dieser andere Clan als Absender von Spam für dein-fuehrerschein behandelt wurde (siehe hier)
2. diese Seiten sich halt alle so verdammt ähnlich sind

*update*
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=104574#post104574
http://www.robtex.com/ip/80.249.118.144.html

Das meinte ich mt dem "interessanten Hintergrund". Also ententschuldige ich mich wieder. Erinnerung war schon richtig.
fahrskills = richtig-fahren

übrigens verwendet die Firma auf fahrskills.com eine zu lange 01805-Nummer
+ 49 (0) 180 - 555 29 00 ****
das wäre vielleicht interessant für die Bundesnetzagentur
siehe dazu hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188553&highlight=bundesnetzagentur#post188553
Na hoppla, ist das etwa dieselbe Nummer?

fahrskills: 
Tel. Kundenservice: 	+ 49 (0) 180 - 555 29 00 14 61
Fax Kundenservice: 	+ 49 (0) 180 - 555 29 00 14 68

p2p-paradies 
Telefon:0180-55529001468 (14 Cent/Min., CNS 24)
Telefax:0180-55529001457 (14 Cent/Min., CNS 24)
siehe h**p://www.emule-gratis.de/agb_de.html

Die Faxnummer der einen ist die Telefonnummer der anderen. Soso...

Des Rätsels Lösung?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14934


> CR Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. | Handelsregister-Nr.: 06062614 (UK) | Support-Faxnr.: + 49 (0) 180 - 555 29 00 14 68 *
> ...
> Hotline-Nr.: 0180 / 555 29 00 14 61 *


CR steht für C*R*
-->

I Online Services Ltd.
Omega 4 No. 116
6 Roach Road
London E3 2PA
United Kingdom

Deutsche Zweidniederlassung:
Lappenlied 87a
36251 Bad Hersfeld
Support-Faxnr.: + 49 (0) 180 - 180 - 555 29 00 14 *

h**p://www.erotik-karriere.com/content.php?p=impressum

und wie kriegt man jetzt die Kurve?

so:
http://scambaiter.info/experimental/dnslookup.php?erotik-karriere.com

email: 	*post.tschr*.de*

Der Herr Th* Schr* *[*]*war oder ist Mitarbeiter des Hamburger Anwalts Dr M* B* 
Der wiederum habe, so der Betreiber V*F*, die AGBs gemacht für eine seiner Seiten. Und mit V*F* sind wir wieder bei der anderen Firma, die dieselbe 01805 verwendet
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188553#post188553

Das ist aber noch nicht ganz alles, denn der Inhaber der oben erwähnten Domain
*post.tschr*.de* heisst zwar erwartungsgemäß T* Schr*, seine e-mail-Adresse [email protected]*.de kommt aber in offenbar in der Schweiz an. Bei einem durchaus bekannten Herrn B*A*

Hat jemand eine Auflösung des Knotens anzubieten, die mein Hirn nicht überfordert???
Oder ist die Lösung so einfach, wie sie aussieht?
[Grund für die Parallelen ist die Verwendung des gleichen Inkassounternehmens, siehe hier? Aber warum sollte eine seriöse Firma als Infohotline gleich die Nummer angeben, die - im weitesten Sinne - zum Inkassounternehmen führt???]

*[*]*
verwendet wird übrigens auch eine Adresse "Zeil 22", die ebenfalls zu zweifelhafter Berühmtheit kam
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...e-sucht-die-vitaactive-ltd-lebenserwartungde/


----------



## nina31 (19 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

auch ich bin leider Gottes auf diese Seite reingefallen, habe heute von denen eine Rechnung in Höhe von 69,80 Euro erhalten.
Habe sofort reagiert, und einen Widerruf per Email gesendet, den ich als Nachweis auch gespeichert habe.
Was kommt da jetzt auf mich zu???
Zahlen werde ich natürlich nicht.

Wie habt ihr so reagiert??

LG Nina


----------



## sascha (19 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



> Was kommt da jetzt auf mich zu???



Warum fragst du etwas, das hier schon zig-fach geschrieben und diskutiert wurde?



> Wie habt ihr so reagiert??



Und nochmal: Warum fragst du etwas, das hier schon zig-fach geschrieben und diskutiert wurde?


----------



## nina31 (19 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

sorry, aber Fragen wird ja wohl erlaubt sein, also nicht reagieren, richtig?? Ich brauche auch kein Einschreiben per Rückschein sende, richtig?

Sorry, will nur alles richtig machen und nicht angepflaumt werden, für meine Fragen

LG Nina


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



nina31 schrieb:


> sorry, aber Fragen wird ja wohl erlaubt sein,


sicher, aber das solltest  du * genau* durchlesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
und  vor allem den vierten Absatz


----------



## Fortuna (20 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



nina31 schrieb:


> auch ich bin leider Gottes auf diese Seite reingefallen, habe heute von denen eine Rechnung in Höhe von 69,80 Euro erhalten.
> Habe sofort reagiert, und einen Widerruf per Email gesendet, den ich als Nachweis auch gespeichert habe.
> Was kommt da jetzt auf mich zu???
> Zahlen werde ich natürlich nicht.
> ...


Hallo hir ist Fortuna.Du brauchst dir keinen Kopf zu machen, ich habe 2 Mahnungen erhalten. Habe Ihnen darauf hin einen saftigen Brief Geschrieben. Es liegt auch ein urteil vom Gericht vor, Du wirst sicherlich noch die Zweite Mahnung bekommen aber bleibe ruhig,die wissen genau das sie nicht damit duch kommen aber sie versuchen es dennoch. Also bleibe ruhig, Gruss Fortuna


----------



## toem99 (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Fortuna schrieb:


> Hallo hir ist Fortuna.Du brauchst dir keinen Kopf zu machen, ich habe 2 Mahnungen erhalten. Habe Ihnen darauf hin einen saftigen Brief Geschrieben. Es liegt auch ein urteil vom Gericht vor, Du wirst sicherlich noch die Zweite Mahnung bekommen aber bleibe ruhig,die wissen genau das sie nicht damit duch kommen aber sie versuchen es dennoch. Also bleibe ruhig, Gruss Fortuna



Hallo Fortuna, kannst Du mir sagen wir dieses Urteil genau lautet und ob man das ggf. irgendwo im Netz finden kann?
Die Typen nerven und verarschen mich genau so wie Euch alle hier auch.


----------



## toem99 (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

So, hier bin ich nochmals.
Ich habe mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Zürich und ebenfalls in Düsseldorf um eine genaue Überprüfung der Rechmässigkeit dieser Internetseite gebeten. 
Ich hoffe, das ich von dort in den nächsten Tagen eine Rückinfo erhalte. Ich werde diese dann hier posten.

:wall:


----------



## sascha (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



toem99 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Zürich und ebenfalls in Düsseldorf um eine genaue Überprüfung der Rechmässigkeit dieser Internetseite gebeten.



Und was soll das genau bringen? Ihr müsst mal kapieren, dass man Straf- und Zivilrecht trennen muss. Heißt: Es kann durchaus passieren, dass Internetangebote strafrechtlich nicht zu beanstanden sind, aber zivilrechtlich einfach kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht.


----------



## sascha (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



toem99 schrieb:


> Hallo Fortuna, kannst Du mir sagen wir dieses Urteil genau lautet und ob man das ggf. irgendwo im Netz finden kann?
> Die Typen nerven und verarschen mich genau so wie Euch alle hier auch.



Hier ist es: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


----------



## Fortuna (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



toem99 schrieb:


> Hallo Fortuna, kannst Du mir sagen wir dieses Urteil genau lautet und ob man das ggf. irgendwo im Netz finden kann?
> Die Typen nerven und verarschen mich genau so wie Euch alle hier auch.


Hallo toem99 hir bin ich noch mal(Fortuna) die gewünschte Seite rausgesucht. (Dialerschutz.de) hir findest Du einige berichte zu deinen Fragen. So nun noch eins lasse Dich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen und schon= garnicht drohen. Gruss Fortuna


----------



## Breezeman (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

hab eben ne antwort bekommen auf meinen widerruf...
der sieht etwas anders aus, scheint persönlich bearbeitet zu sein...

was haltet ihr davon?



> Sehr geehrter Herr B.,
> 
> grundsätzlich haben Sie durch die Eingabe Ihrer Daten und das Klicken auf "Formular abschicken" einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Es gibt jedoch bei den meisten Verträgen im Fernabsatz (dies ist z.B. ein Vertrag via Internet) ein Rücktrittsrecht. Dies trifft auch auf Ihren Vertrag zu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Breezeman schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?


nix, von Kosten steht auf der Seite nichts  bzw tief in den AGB  bzw im untersten Scrollbereich auf der zweiten Seite  versteckt. Die möchten wohl auch mal  vom Gericht abgewatscht werden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


> Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten


----------



## Breezeman (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

weiß ich doch mr picard...

bin zwar eben erst angemeldet hier, les aber schon einige zeit mit und kenn alle links und beiträge zu dem thema. 
hab nur bisher in den 15 seiten dieses treads keine so detailierte antwort auf einen widerspruch gelesen. die scheinen sich mächtig mühe zu geben glaubwürdig rüberzukommen...

das ich nich zahle is klar, ich freu mich schon fast auf die mahnungen. wie sonst soll ich meinen kamin anheizen :sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Breezeman schrieb:


> bin zwar eben erst angemeldet hier, les aber schon einige zeit mit und kenn alle links und beiträge zu dem thema. :


dann kennste den doch bestimmt auch, nach dem Muster laufen die alle :scherzkeks: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## Breezeman (22 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> dann kennste den doch bestimmt auch, nach dem Muster laufen die alle :scherzkeks:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


der is gut, die verlinkte seite hatte ich noch nich gelesen. 

zugenial der aufbau den ihrer textbausteine. da bekomm ich ja fast lust mit den jungs auch ne runde zu diskutieren ^^


----------



## Juergeno (23 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind direkt zu zweit auf dieses [..........] Angebot reingefallen, wir sind per Spam Mail zu diesem Test eingeladen worden, haben uns selbstverständlich wie viele, auf die Seite begeben und den test gemacht. Natürlich weil wir dachten dies sei alles Kostenlos !
Ein paar Tage später erhielten wir beide eine Mail mit der Rechnung.
Daraufhin habe ich für beide Rechnungen einen Brief, den ich auf der seite der verbraucherberatung Bayern gefunden habe per mail an die gesendet:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/30192A.pdf

Daraufhin erhielt ich eine Rückmail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> grundsätzlich haben Sie durch die Eingabe Ihrer Daten und das Klicken auf "Formular abschicken" einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Es gibt jedoch bei den meisten Verträgen im Fernabsatz (dies ist z.B. ein Vertrag via Internet) ein Rücktrittsrecht. Dies trifft auch auf Ihren Vertrag zu.
> 
> ...


 
Nachdem ich jetzt hier auf diese Forum gestoßen bin, steht für mich fest, die können Mahnen bis zur Vergasung und ich hoffe das die einen Mahnbescheid machen, damit ich Endlich mit denen und zusammen mit der Verbraucherberatung vor Gericht ziehen kann, denn die Verbraucherberatung wartet auf solch einen Fall mit Mahnbescheid, damit endlich mal etwas gegen die Öffentlich unternommen werden kann.

Also mein Fazit : Keine Panik und abwarten und Tee Trinken

_Text des Musterbriefes durch Link ersetzt. Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## toem99 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hat der Betreiber von dein-Führerschein eigentlich schon einmal auf eine Mail von irgendjemanden von Euch geantwortet?


----------



## toem99 (25 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hier ein Link der Konsumentenorganisation  Zürich zu diesem Thema:

<Link>


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



> Wer bereits eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten hat, sollte die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingung
> und die Startseite sofort speichern und ausdrucken, um das irreführende
> Angebot beweisen zu können. Das Konsumentenforum erteilt *kostenlose
> telefonische Auskünfte*.


----------



## toem99 (26 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


>



Nur das die Seite Dein-Führerschein inzwischen umgebaut wurde und direkt bei der Anmeldung unten im Fenster klein geschrieben auf die Zahlung verwiesen wird.

Hat jemand noch einen Ausdruck der alten Seite gemacht und kann mir diesen zumailen?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



toem99 schrieb:


> Nur das die Seite Dein-Führerschein inzwischen umgebaut wurde und direkt bei der Anmeldung unten im Fenster klein geschrieben auf die Zahlung verwiesen wird.


Es dürfte doch wohl Sache des Forderungsstellers sein zu beweisen, wie sie Seite damals ausgesehen 
hat udn das bis heute keine  Manipulationen/Veränderungen  stattgefunden haben.

Was sollte denn mit einem Screenshot bewiesen werden?  Nirgendwo steht dort das Datum drauf.


----------



## woelfen (10 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Leute!
Bin leider auch auf diesen [.......] reingefallen.Bin irgendwie beim mitmachen von kostenlosen Gewinnspielen ( im endeffekt wollen sie dir ehe nur irgentwelchen [.....] verticken) auf diese Seite geraten.Habe mich genau wie ihr dort angemeldet,immer im Glauben (glauben ist was fuer die Kirche)es handelt sich um einen kostenlosen Test.Witzigerweise habe ich aber diesen Test überhaupt nicht gestartet. Bin aber so blöde gewesen die Anmeldung abzuschicken,super blöd weiss ich.Ich bin also heute aus allen Wolken gefallen ,nachdem ich heute dieEmail von denen bekommen habe inklusive eine Rechnung über 69,80Euro.Wer legt solchen [.......] endlich mal das Handwerk.?Ich soll nun diese Rechnung bis zum17.04 begleichen.Ich werde einen Dreck tun,aber ich möchte auch nicht ins offene Messer laufen,da ich in juristischen Dingen null bewandert bin.Ich bin zur Zeit leider arbeitslos und könnte mir wohl kaum einen Rechtsbeistand leisten.Ich würde mich freuen Eure Meinung zu hören,wie ich mich nun weiter verhalten soll.
Vielen Dank im voraus
woelfen

_Einige Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Juergeno (10 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Juergeno schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt hier auf diese Forum gestoßen bin, steht für mich fest, die können Mahnen bis zur Vergasung und ich hoffe das die einen Mahnbescheid machen, damit ich Endlich mit denen und zusammen mit der Verbraucherberatung vor Gericht ziehen kann, denn die Verbraucherberatung wartet auf solch einen Fall mit Mahnbescheid, damit endlich mal etwas gegen die Öffentlich unternommen werden kann.
> 
> Also mein Fazit : Keine Panik und abwarten und Tee Trinken



und siehe meinen Beitrag


----------



## woelfen (11 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



toem99 schrieb:


> Nur das die Seite Dein-Führerschein inzwischen umgebaut wurde und direkt bei der Anmeldung unten im Fenster klein geschrieben auf die Zahlung verwiesen wird.
> 
> Hat jemand noch einen Ausdruck der alten Seite gemacht und kann mir diesen zumailen?


Hi Leute!
Die haben die Seite umgebaut.Könnte mir einer von Euch bitte die alte Seite zumailen.
Danke


----------



## Knuddelmausisonja25 (17 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

vom inkasso unternehmen kam eben post das ich 99,25 zahlen??

Muss ich das jetzt doch noch zahlen??


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Knuddelmausisonja25 schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt doch noch zahlen??



Ja............Nein............Vielleicht

Bitte drücken sie auf eine Antwort ihrer Wahl.....

sorry Knuddelmaus - aber die Frage ist jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## Knuddelmausisonja25 (17 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

könnte man ein richtige antort bekomme???


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

was du unter "richtiger" Antwort verstehst   wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.]


----------



## peanuts (17 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Knuddelmausisonja25 schrieb:


> könnte man ein richtige antort bekomme???



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=191829#post191829


----------



## student (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



> Hat denn von euch jemand schon eine Mahnung zugeschickt bekommen?



hy,

ich hab mich bei diesem mist auch angemeldet :wall: . 3x widerruf alles erfolglos. hab auch mit meldung bei der verbraucherzentrale gedroht; hab sogar extra bei dein-führerschein.com mal angerufen. im übrigen war die nette dame da am hörer sehr von meiner zahlungspflicht überzeigt. juristisch hatte sie aber keinerlei argumente!
heute sind bei mir gleich 2 briefe vom inkassobüro angekommen (man kann nicht sagen, das diese menschen nicht hinterher sind :-D )

nunja, ich werde jetzt einfach mal abwarten bis die männer mit den schwarzen bomberjacken bei mir vor der tür stehen :sun:


----------



## G.Force][ (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo IHr lieben,...
auch ich bin auf die Seite "Dein-Führerschein.com" vor nicht all zu langer Zeit [ edit]  worden. Genau genommen habe ich mich da am 17.März 2007 angemeldet. Allerdings haben die in einer Mail vorrangig mit einem Gratis-Angebot gelockt. Bevor ich meine Persönlichen Daten angegeben habe, habe ich mir die AGB´s haargenau durchgelesen. Und ich weiß, dass in diesen AGB´s nichts von einer kostenpflichten Leistung stand.
Nach einem Tag habe ich dann auch eine Rechnung über 64,80€ in meiner Mailbox liegen gehabt. Ich war schon etwas schockiert, denn zwar habe ich mich angemeldet und es stimmt teilweise auch das ich die Fragebögen gemacht habe. Aber nicht zu Ende! Da die Seite dann irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben hat. < Das war mir dann irgendwie zu doof... und deshalb hab ich dieses Seite auch eigentlich wieder vergessen.
Hm... gut. DAnn habe ich mich durch Foren gelesen. Und wie ich sehe, bin ich nicht die Einzigste die drauf reingefallen ist.
Habe denen dann einen Widerspruch geschrieben per Mail. Aber darauf hin bekam ich nur dämliche Antworten. Das, ich die Leistung in Anspruch genommen hätte und dafür den oben genannten Betrag zahlen sollte.
Sie haben mir einen LInk der Seite Führerschein.com mitgeschickt, wo zu meinem Verwundern diesmal wirklich was von 64,...€ drin stand.
Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass die 2 gleiche HP´s haben. Und die eine schalten wenn es um Anmeldung geht. Und die andere mit den Kosten! wenn es um, Beweis geht!
Im Übrigen habe ich mir sagen lassen, das deren Seite nicht zulässig ist, da die Kosten immer aufgezeigt werden müssen auf HP´s. OHne das man Scrollen muss oder sich eine Lupe zur Hand nehmen sollte.

Gut. Ich habe also 1 Widerspruch geschrieben. Worauf hin nur unsinniges Zeut zurück kam, wie schon oben bereits erwähnt.
DAnn kam NIX MEHR. Bis heute!
Nun habe ich einen Brief vom Deutschen Inkassobüro auf dem Tisch. Ich soll bis zum 28.4.07 einen Betrag von 98,47€ zahlen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, ICH HABE zwischen der Anmeldung und diesem Brief vom Inkassobüro - keine MAHNUNG von denen bekommen.
Habe damit eigentlich schon abgeschlossen gehabt, weil ja doch ein paar Wochen vergangen sind.
Shit happens 

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen soll usw. Und ich glaub da auch nicht dran, dass das ganze sich soweit deht, dass es vors Gericht geht. Dafür ist der Betrag zu klein.

Aber trotzdem grusselt es mich etwas. 
Bin auf diesem Gebiet noch leicht unerfahren. Hatte noch nie mit einem Inkassobüro etwas zu tun geschweige denn mit irgendwelchen Mahnungen.

Ich werde aber auf keinen Fall zahlen, dass ist sicher!
Was meint ihr was als nächstes Kommt?
Und wenn es wirklich *was ich aber nicht glaube* zu irgendwas gerichtlichem kommt - habt ihr bock mich zu vertreten?  

Lg Tine


----------



## rodemersch (18 April 2007)

*Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo, ich bin Neumitglied seit eben.
Grund dafür ist, das ich auf auf diese [.........] von "dein-führerschein..." reingefallen bin :wall: 
Ich hab mich damals registriert und den Test spaßhalber mitgemacht.
Ein paar Tage später kam eine eMail mit einer Rechnung von 64,80 €.
Diese hab ich aber einfach ignoriert und gelöscht, weil wer lässt sich schon auf [........] Rechnungen per eMail ein.
So, alles schön und gut, heute komm ich von der Arbeit heim und hab Post von der deutschen Inkassostelle.
Die scheiben mir, das der Anbieter noch Geld von mir zu bekommen hat (angeblich vertraglich festgelegt) und das ich zu einer angegebenen Frist den Betrag inkl. noch dazu anfallenden kosten für Inkasso zahlen soll.
Falls nicht, würden weitere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. 

Mir geht jetzt echt der Kackstift, ganz ehrlich - die haben wohl ihr Ziehl erreicht und mich schön eingeschüchtert.

Wie ich jetzt schon gelesen hab ist es wohl am besten dies einfach zu ignorierern, auch wenn wohl noch weitere Schreiben folgen werden.

Hört sich ja gut an, nur macht mich das trotzdem unsicher.
Was könnte mich dem im extremfall erwarten?
Hat irgendwer das alles schon hinter sich?
Ich mach mir echt sorgen, hab kein Bock dadurch nach zig Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro n paar hundert €uros zu latzen.

DANKE euch schon mal allen für jede Antwort.

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



G.Force][ schrieb:


> Und wenn es wirklich *was ich aber nicht glaube* zu irgendwas gerichtlichem kommt - habt ihr bock mich zu vertreten?


Das hier  ist ein Forum und keine Rechtsanwaltsseite.


----------



## peanuts (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Wg. Inkasso lest mal

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=191829&postcount=38


----------



## Winnie1980 (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich hatte mich am 06.01.2007 da angeblich angemeldet. Das sagen die zum mindest. Nun habe ich das erste schreiben von Deutschland Inkasso bekommen. Mal schauen wie es weiter geh.


----------



## amy87 (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Winnie1980 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich am 06.01.2007 da angeblich angemeldet. Das sagen die zum mindest. Nun habe ich das erste schreiben von Deutschland Inkasso bekommen. Mal schauen wie es weiter geh.


Hallo ihr Lieben,
Ich bin auch seit eben Mitglied und ebenfalls wie alle anderen auch reingefallen. Hab mich am 16.3 dort angemeldet und heute einen Brief von einer Inkasso Stelle in Darmstadt erhalten. Hat mal einer von euch überlegt die Ligalität dieser Inkasso Stellen zu überprüfen? Könnte ja auch sein, dass die gleiche Firma nochmals versucht mit einer Inkasso Stelle zu täuschen.
Im Bundesverband der Inkasso Unternehmen war meine Inkasso Stelle zB. nicht aufgelistet, was zwar nicht unbedingt heißen muss, dass sie illegal ist, andererseits find ich dies schon komisch. Meint ihr es wäre sinnvoll das Geld für eine Rechtsberatung zu bezahlen oder hat jemand dies schon getan und ein eindeutiges Ergebnis erhalten?

Liebe Grüße =)


----------



## peanuts (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ob ein Inkassobüro zum Inkasso zugelassen ist erfährt man vom zuständigen Amtsgericht. Einfach dort anrufen und sich weiter verbinden lassen. Sehr oft ist der Präsident des jeweiligen Amtsgerichts für die Zulassung zuständig.


----------



## G.Force][ (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das hier  ist ein Forum und keine Rechtsanwaltsseite.



^^ JAJA, du hast mir sehr geholfen.
tz.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

was erwartest du eigentlich? Vor allem Punkt 4 gründlichst lesen. 


SEP schrieb:


> Lieber Leser:
> 
> Es kommt regelmäßig vor, dass in Threads zu einem Thema, in dem schon recht viel, ausführlich und hilfreich gepostet wurde, plötzlich ein neuer User auftaucht, seine "Ist-mir-auch-passiert"-Geschichte umreißt und mit der Standardfrage
> 
> ...


----------



## G.Force][ (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> was erwartest du eigentlich? Vor allem Punkt 4 gründlichst lesen.



öhm! Woher willst DU wissen das ich mich nicht vorher HIER ausreichend informiert habe? Ich will auch keine Rechtsberatung. Ich wollte lediglich wissen, wie IHR euch verhalten habt. Es gibt ja noch nicht all zu viele, die was schriftliches jetzt in den Händen halten.
Die meisten hängen an der 1.Mahnung oder der REchnung per Mail.

SCHULDIGUNG wenn ich gefragt habe - ABER EINS, Captain P. Man kann es auch freundlicher rüber bringen, und mich hier nicht anmotzen!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Du hast konkret nach juristischer/rechtlicher Vertretung gefragt. 


G.Force][ schrieb:


> Und wenn es wirklich *was ich aber nicht glaube* zu irgendwas gerichtlichem kommt - habt ihr bock mich zu vertreten?



Wenn du Streicheleinheitenbetreuung brauchst, da gibt es das richtige Forum für dich. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46593

PS: Wer will eigentlich was von wem?


----------



## G.Force][ (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Du hast konkret nach juristischer/rechtlicher Vertetung gefragt.
> Wenn du Streicheleinheitenbetreuung brauchst, da gibt es das richtige Forum für dich.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46593
> 
> PS: Wer will eigentlich was von wem?



Boah das war ein Scherz! 
Es war lediglich eine scherzhafte Anfrage, ob wir nicht gemeinsam dann vors Gericht gehen wollen. Dann stehen mehr da - die was in der Hand haben.
IST ES jetzt angekommen?


----------



## dvill (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



G.Force][ schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich wissen, wie IHR euch verhalten habt.


Dazu müsste man lesen, was schon im Forum steht. Neue Fragen gibt es in dem Zusammenhang schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## jupp11 (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



G.Force][ schrieb:


> Es war lediglich eine scherzhafte Anfrage, ob wir nicht gemeinsam dann vors Gericht gehen wollen. Dann stehen mehr da - die was in der Hand haben.


Falls du die berühmt berüchtigte Sammelklage meinst, die gibt es nicht in Deutschland. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
Ob da ein paar Zuschauer mehr oder weniger im Gerichtsaal sitzen, beeindruckt ein 
 deutsches Gericht nicht die Bohne.

PS: Bis es soweit kommt fällt in der Sahara mittags Schnee


----------



## Penelope Poe (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



G.Force][ schrieb:


> Boah das war ein Scherz!




Als meine Tochter noch klein war hat sie diverse Scherze ihres Vaters nicht ganz kapiert - ich hab dann immer auf seine "lustige Stimme" verwiesen. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, deine "lustige Stimme" hab ich jetzt auch nicht auf Anhieb erkannt  vielleicht solltest du das noch deutlicher ausarbeiten


----------



## G.Force][ (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man lesen, was schon im Forum steht. Neue Fragen gibt es in dem Zusammenhang schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.



alles klar. Habe mich größtenteils durch diesen Forum gelesen. Dann werde ich mich mal auf die SUche nach anderen Foren machen, die etwas netter und gesprächiger sind.
MFG


----------



## G.Force][ (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Als meine Tochter noch klein war hat sie diverse Scherze ihres Vaters nicht ganz kapiert - ich hab dann immer auf seine "lustige Stimme" verwiesen. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, deine "lustige Stimme" hab ich jetzt auch nicht auf Anhieb erkannt  vielleicht solltest du das noch deutlicher ausarbeiten



WAS EIN WUNDER!
Deine Tochter und ihr Vater sind ja auch real oder? DA kommen Mimik und Gestik besser rüber - wolltest du das sagen?
OKay vielleicht hätte ich für euch einfach gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele von diesen süssen zeichen :-D  dahinter machen sollen.


----------



## Immo (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



G.Force][ schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich mal auf die SUche nach anderen Foren machen, die etwas netter und gesprächiger sind.
> MFG


talkingermany.de: Das Forum ist jemanden wie dir  dringend zu empfehlen, da 
wirst du wie ein kleines  Kind rund um die Uhr gepampert...


----------



## Penelope Poe (18 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



G.Force][ schrieb:


> DA kommen Mimik und Gestik besser rüber - wolltest du das sagen?



Exakt!! Aber talkingermany ist bestimmt das richtige Forum, die sind echt alle sehr sehr lieb!


----------



## kelzi3 (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Also mal auf das alte Thema zurück zu kommen.

Ich habe gestern 2 Briefe von dieser Inkasso Firma bekommen. Der Hammer ist zwei verschiedenen Aktenzeichen stehen drin. Es ist mir ja neu das man wenn man sich angeblich registriert hat bei Dein-Führerschein.com was ich ja noch nichtmal gemacht habe,oder bei anderen Webseiten die gleiche E-mail Adresse zweimal benutzen kann*lach*

Na ich schalte jetzt einen Anwalt ein das ist mir zu blöd.Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.

gruß

kelzi3


----------



## goe_net (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Beitrag richtet sich in erster Linie an alle die auf [noparse]www.dein-fuehrerschein.com[/noparse]  oder andere Seiten der First Online Services AG (FOS) reinmgefallen sind.

Ich hatte mich im Dezember 2006 auf der Seite angemeldet, obwohl ich solche Seiten eigentlich meide.
Ein paar Wochen später die Rechnung. Gleich geantwortet das ich die nicht bezahlen werde. Wie erwartet keine Antwort.
1 Mahnung -> Email geschrieben ohne Erfolg
2 Mahnung -> Email geschrieben ohne Erfolg

Gestern kamen dann ZWEI Schreibn der Deutschen Inkassostelle (DIS) in Eschborn.
Böhses Fax nach Eschborn mit der letzten Aufforderung zum Rückzug der Forderung und Löschung aller Daten bei FOS und DIS. Wird vermutlich nie beantwortet.
Die Tatsache das die ZWEI Aktenzeichen eröffnen für eine Forderung lässt schon an der Seriösität zweifeln. 
Laut Handelsregisterauszug ist Herr Polzin nun schon der dritte Geschäftsführer!!! (www.handelsregister.de)
Auch ber der FOS wechselt das öfters mal. Siehe www.moneyhouse.ch (Handelsregister für CH)
Über die Schweizer Auskunft habe ich die Firma FOS in Zürich nicht gefunden.
In der Kantstrasse 14 gibt es nur ein paar Anwälte und eine Consulting Firma.
Dort habe ich angerufen, eine Frau nimmt ab ich frage nach FOS und sie sagt ich sei richtig.
Als ich auf die Rechnung und Inkassoschreiben abnspreche ist sie plötlich nicht mehr von der FOS. Sie "hütet" nur das Telefon. Sie hat mir auch gesagt das die Anwälte nichts mehr mit der FOS zu tun haben wollen.
Also wieder zur schweizer Auskunft und nach Herrn [edit]  in Ehrendingen gefragt. Bei ihm zuhause angerufen. War nicht daheim. Da ich aber seine Frau überzeugt hatte das es sehr wichtig sei und um viel Geld gehe hat sie mir freundlicherweise seine Handynummer gegeben. 
Da hab ich ihn dann auch erreicht. 
Nach fünf Minuten Diskussion konnte er sich doch noch erinnern das er Inhaber der FOS ist. Konnte sich aber nicht vorstellen, das ich eine Rechnung bekommen habe. 
Er wolle den Sachverhalt selbst klären und die Sache aus der Welt schaffen bevor ihn mein Anwalt anruft. Meldet sich morgen?!

Da ich hier vermutlich keine Telefonnummern einstellen darf poste ich mal auf gut Glück ein paar nützliche Links die man zu eruieren der Telefonnummer von Herrn [ edit] benötigt.

Als erstes www.moneyhouse.ch und nach der First Online Services AG suchen.
In der Handelsregistermeldung vom 11.04.2007 ist er als neueingetragenen Person drin. NAME, GEBURTSORT, WOHNORT!
Dann www.directories.ch = Schweizer Telefonbuch
Dort ist nur die Privatnummer mit Adresse drin. [ edit] 

Ich würde auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Inkassorechnungen bezahlen bzw. Rechnungen der FOS AG.

Ich hoffe mein Beitrag ist ein bisschen hilfreich und verstösst nicht gegen die Forumsregeln.

Wenn ich mal wieder was von ihm oder der FOS / DIS höre werde ich es hier posten.

Bis anhin, 

[ edit] 

_ Nennen persönlicher Daten und Aufforderung zu rechtlich  bedenklichen Handlungen modinfo_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## amy87 (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Was ich persönlich auch sehr merkwürdig finde, ich bin gestern auf die Internet Seite von "dein-führerschein" gegangen und man konnte sich gar nicht mehr anmelden und gerade ebend hab ich das nochmal versucht und jetzt findet mein PC die Seite nicht mehr. Entweder spinnt mein PC oder die haben Schiss bekommen. Ich glaube hier im Forum auch gelesen zu haben, dass jemand meinte, dass die auch ihren Firmannamen letztes Jahr schonmal geändert haben. Und ich finde man sollte mal versuchen die dranzukriegen, selbst wenn man nicht bezahlen muss, gibt bestimmt viele Menschen die auf die Drohungen reagieren und ohne weiteres bezahlen.


----------



## amy87 (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich hab grad bemerkt, dass ich zu blöd war um die Internet Addresse richtig einzugeben :roll: , also die Seite gibt es doch noch aber man kann sich wirklich nicht mehr anmelden.


----------



## goe_net (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe gerade mit der DIS telefoniert.
Die Dame war nicht gerade einsichtig und hat mich gebeten zu bezahlen weil das Inkasso sonst immr weiter läuft.
Mir auch egal. heut abend oder spätesten am Wochenende beusch ich den Herrn S. von der FOS. Wohnt ja nur 30 km von mir weg und dann reden wir mal Klartext!
Und sonst gibts ja noch Anwälte


----------



## kelzi3 (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Da kannste für uns alle mal Klartext reden.


ich habe auch mit einer Rechtsanwältin gesprochen und die sagte mir ich solle erst reagieren wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt so lange soll ich die Füße still halten.


----------



## goe_net (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die Sache wird immmer besser.
Habe eben mit dem Inhaber von FOS telefoniert. Er hat die Angelegenheit an seinen "Verwalter" weitergeleitet.
Am Telefon wurde mir zugesichert das Sie die Sache aus der Welt schaffen. Sie haben die Firma übernommen (seit 2 Wochen) und wussten nichts von diesen Machenschaften. Er hat mich gebeten im die Seiten zu nennen über die man sich registrieren kann und man danach Rechnungen erhält welche im Zusammenhand mit der FOS stehen. Er wolle das diese aus dem Netz verschwinden.
Ich wollte das schriftlich. Die Email folgte:



> > Sehr geehrter Herr XX,
> >
> > Wahrscheinlich haben Sie die Datumsfrage nicht im Griff :
> > Am 1.1.1970 hätten Sie "[email protected] was geschrieben ? ? ?
> ...



Soviel zum Thema alles erledigt....
Der Inhaber der FOS hat nach Nachfrage eingewilligt, das ich persönlich bei Ihm antreten darf um die Sache zu klären.


----------



## kelzi3 (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Dann schau doch mal nach ob das auch einer der Adresse von der Firma ist.


**** at testejetzt.com

_emailaddi gelöscht siehe NUB _


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



kelzi3 schrieb:


> ...ob das auch einer der Adresse von der Firma ist.


Das wird schwierig, da die Domain bei internationalnamesltd.com in Nassau geparkt ist.

Die (angebliche) Übergabe/Übernahme der FOS ist jedoch eine recht imposante Geschichte, der man Glauben schenken kann oder auch nicht.


----------



## goe_net (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

die Adresse scheint nicht zur FOS zu gehören.
Für solche Sachen kannst du ne WHOIS abfrage im Netz machen.
Einfach mal nach WHOIS googeln...

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Immer wieder interessant sind auch gewissen Parallelen zu einem anderen schweizer Anbieter, der > HIER < z. B. die Diskussion auf sich zieht. Die gleiche Gewinnofferte als Popup und das selbe Inkassounternehmen geben  zum Nachdenken Anlass.


----------



## goe_net (19 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die Übernahme ist meines Erachtens nur insziniert worden bzw auf dem Papier passiert.
Es ist normal das solceh Firmen den Besitzer wechseln.
Der Inhaber der DIS ist komischerweise nie zu sprechen und Kontaktangaben von der FOS haben Sie scheinbar auch keine! Inkassovertrag zwischen DIS und FOS besteht scheinbar seit Februar 2007.


----------



## goe_net (20 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo,

nach langem hin und her habe ich endlich die Bestätigung. Alle Forderungen gegen mich wurden storniert.
Leider darf ich euch die Kontaktadresse nicht weitergeben...
Vielleicht selber im Handelsregister schauen und nen bosen Brief an die Adrese im neuen Domizil schicken....

Gruß,


----------



## xemacs (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

hallo 

Auch ich habe post von einer gewissen Inkassofirma bekommen wegen dein-fuehrerschein.com

nachdem ich wiederspruch eingelegt hatte mit bezug auf das urteil des AG münchen (übrigens ohne auch nur in irgendeiner form auf das scrollen auf der seite einzugehen) kamm folgende mail zurück



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Ihren Hinweis auf das kürzlich ergangene Urteil des AG München haben wir zur Kenntnis genommen. Wir machen Sie jedoch darauf aufmerksam, dass es sich hierbei weder um gefestigte noch höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung handelt.
> Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs genügt es zur Einbeziehung von AGB, wenn diese durch einen entsprechenden Link anzuklicken und einsehbar sind, da vorauszusetzen ist, dass Verbraucher, die sich für ihre Bestellung des Internets bedienen, mit solchen Links ohne weiteres umgehen können(BGH, I ZR 75/03, U.v.14. Juni 2006; BGH I ZR 228/03, 20.06.06).
> ...



wer sich das urteil durchlesen möchte findet es hier

dort steht übrigens dass es dem benutzer nicht zumutbar ist solch wichtige informationen über einen vertrag erst durch scrollen bzw suchen auf der seite zu finden.

mal schauen was sonst noch kommt


----------



## tigermaus (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Das wird mir langsam alles zu blöd, ich bezahl jetzt einfach an das Inkassounternehmen und die Sch... ist aus der Welt. Hab kein Bock drauf einen SCHUFA-Eintrag zu riskieren. 
Ist wohl immer so, wenn man ins Fettnäpfchen getappt ist, hilft einem keiner mehr rauß, alle belächeln einen nur und sind froh dass ihnen es nicht passiert ist oder retten nur ihren eigenen A.... und andere (z.B. Rechtsschutzversicherung o.a.) versuchen einem zu erklären, dass der Rechtsschutz zu alt sei, da Internet & Co. zum Vertragsabschluß nicht einbezogen war.

schönen Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



tigermaus schrieb:


> Das wird mir langsam alles zu blöd, ich bezahl jetzt einfach an das Inkassounternehmen und die Sch... ist aus der Welt. Hab kein Bock drauf einen SCHUFA-Eintrag zu riskieren.


m. E eine höchst törichte Entscheidung. Erstens ist es damit nicht aus der Welt, denn die Erfahrung
 hat gezeigt, wer sich als Melkkuh bewährt, bei dem wird versucht weiter zu melken und zweitens 
ist die Drohung mit der Schufa leeres Gewäsch. 

Jeder muß selber wissen, ob er sich ein Brikett ins Auge wirft.


----------



## tigermaus (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Bist du Dir sicher, dass das Inkassobüro keinen SCHUFA-Eintrag machen kann?


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

https://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/material/tb/tb24/kap6.htm


> Die Drohung mit dem SCHUFA-Eintrag ist im Inkassowesen zu einer geläufigen Unsitte geworden.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/handy-payment-opfer.php


> Zur Drohung mit einem Eintrag bei Schufa oder Creditreform muss man wissen: *Auskunfteien dürfen grundsätzlich nur unbestrittene Forderungen gemeldet werden*


----------



## peanuts (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



tigermaus schrieb:


> Bist du Dir sicher, dass das Inkassobüro keinen SCHUFA-Eintrag machen kann?



Auf so was warte ich ja nur. Ich würde sofort Strafanzeige wg. Kreditgefährdung gemäß §187 StGB stellen (http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/187.html) und auf Schadensersatz klagen.


----------



## xemacs (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

so, ich habe eben mal ein fax an die SCHUFA verbraucherzentrale gesendet und angefragt ob die DIS wirklich ein schufapartner ist

mal schauen wie die sich dazu äußern  sobald es was neues gibt poste ich es hier!


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



xemacs schrieb:


> so, ich habe eben mal ein fax an die SCHUFA verbraucherzentrale gesendet und angefragt ob die DIS wirklich ein schufapartner ist



Selbst wenn sie es wäre, dürfte  sie nur unbestrittene  Forderungen melden, sonst: siehe peanuts Posting


----------



## DeaconEire (24 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Leute, ihr seid ein Segen!

Ich bin auch in diese tolle Falle gestolpert und hatte erstmal richtig Angst! Aber nachdem ich die Links, die hier gepostet wurden, und die positiven Erfahrungsberichte gelesen habe, kann ich wieder beruhigt aufatmen - Danke!

Mein Tipp für alle, die sich erst hier in die Unterhaltung reinlesen (20 Seiten zu lesen war nicht leicht ) ist: *Ruhe bewahren! Nicht reagieren! Nicht einschüchtern lassen!*

Folgenden Link fand ich besonders hilfreich/beruhigend: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
Danke an den User, der ihn zuerst hier reingestellt hat!

Eins habe ich auf alle Fälle gelernt: * Sicherheitshalber immer die AGBs lesen! * (ich hab sie sogar bei meiner Registrierung hier kurz durchgelesen )

Danke nochmal!

Ein sehr beruhigter
DeaconEire


----------



## DeeHexi (24 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

So, nun hab ich mich extra hier angemeldet, um etwas schreiben zu koennen.
Erstmal gibt es noch andere Foren wegen dieser Firma. Hier die links:
http://www.mcgrip.de/blog/2007/03/17/first-online-services-ag-schweiz/
http://lawgical.jura.uni-sb.de/inde...chtsgeschenk-von-der-Fuehrerscheinstelle.html
http://118134.homepagemodules.de/t24f17-Vorsicht.html
Und ich bin dabei moeglichst viele zusammenzukriegen, um der besagten Firma First Online Services einzuheizen.
uebrigens kann man grade nicht am Test teilnehmen...ich habe auch schon Screenshots gemacht!!!
Wer Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden.
*****@aol.com

Gruesse aus Sandhausen bei Heidelberg
Daniela


----------



## Knuddelmausisonja25 (24 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe jetzt diese mail bekommen....



> Sehr geehrte Frau *****,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeHexi (24 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



mexx3012 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> erstmal bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht als einziger in den schei.... gestolpert bin.leider war ich so hell und habe kein wiederruf geschrieben....die 2 wochen sind auch rum,ich hatte lediglich denen folgendes geschrieben per email:


Man/Frau sollte nicht unbedingt mitten in den Thread rein antworten...kuck mal auf die letzte Seite!!!! Und ****!!! DeeHexi


----------



## Vogtlandia (24 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die Firma hat hat sich ein zweites Standbein geschaffen:

verkehrsprofi.com/?id=1051

PS. bei meiner minderjährigen Tochter ist 1. Mahnung per Mail eingegangen.


----------



## Vogtlandia (24 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

und sich dabei in unserem Neu-EU Mitgliedsland Rumänien niedergelassen, s. Kopie

Kundeninformationen

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

mit der folgenden Kundeninformationsseite kommen wir unseren gesetzlichen Informations- und Belehrungspflichten nach. Wir informieren Sie hier über alle Umstände im Zusammenhang mit dem Zustandekommen des Vertrages aufgrund Ihrer Registrierung und dessen Durchführung.

1. Informationen zum Anbieter

S.C. NET VENTURE S.R.L. 
Calea Dumbravii 37/B 
RO-550324 Hermannstadt

Geschäftsführer: A. S.
HR-Nr.: J32/1679/2006


----------



## moka1969 (25 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

HAllo auch ich bin da reingefallen, ich werde noch heute einen Anwalt einschalten und mir d^sagen lassen was ich tun soll.
Icxh habe in erfahrung gebracht, dass die Firma in Cham-Zug CH ist. Hinterbergstr. 28


----------



## DeeHexi (25 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Es kommt darauf an, auf welche Seite man kuckt. Im Impressum steht Cham, unter Kontakt Zuerich. Naja, wie's am besten passt eben.:wall: 

Ich habe schon einige Zuschriften bekommen. Ich nehme dann alle in die Verteilerliste auf. 

Bis dann 
Daniela


----------



## moka1969 (25 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich werde dir mitteilen was der Anwalt gesagt hat. Hab schon mit ihm tel. Er hat schon mehrer solche Fälle. Lg Moni


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die Knaben scheinen Probleme mit ihrer Schrottseite zu haben:


> Wir können "dein-fuehrerschein.com" nicht finden.


laut MSN-Crawler  seit etwa Mitte April, kann nicht sagen, dass mich das sonderlich betrübt.


----------



## barbaraES (26 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

nun bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht. Ich reagiere auch nicht auf das Schreiben vom Inkassounternehmen. Weiss jemand von Euch, ob ich einen evtl. Widerspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid auch per FAX senden kann? Ich lebe in Spanien und bin nicht geneigt, extra deshalb nach Deutschland zu reisen.:sun: 

Ich drücke uns allen die Daumen und danke nochmals an alle und special Daniela für die Mühe.


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Wenn du in Spanien lebst, wie soll dir denn ein "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" überhaupt zugestellt werden? Hat jemand Postzustellungsvollmacht von dir in D?


----------



## barbaraES (26 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

ich habe noch eine Postanschrift in Deutschland und werde eine Postvollmacht mal vorbereiten.
Es ist doch großer Mist, sich mit solchem shayz rumschlagen zu müssen


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



barbaraES schrieb:


> Es ist doch großer Mist, sich mit solchem shayz rumschlagen zu müssen


Wieso müssen? Was sollte passieren, wenn  es ignoriert wird?  Auslieferungsbegehren der Bundesanwaltschaft? 
Selbst in Deutschland ist niemand gezwungen sich damit rumzuschlagen.


----------



## barbaraES (26 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Und doch ist es Shayz


----------



## moka1969 (26 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



barbaraES schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine Postanschrift in Deutschland und werde eine Postvollmacht mal vorbereiten.
> Es ist doch großer Mist, sich mit solchem shayz rumschlagen zu müssen


Habe heute mit meinem Anwalt gesprochen. er sagte ganz klar, dass man nicht darauf reagieren soll. Wenn es zu einer Betreibung kommt werden wir ein Strafanzeige machen. Da die firma anscheinend noch andere Seiten betreibt geht das unter Unlauterer Wettbewerb. [ edit] , der Betrag ist für Sie zu klein um vor Gericht zu ziehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



moka1969 schrieb:


> , der Betrag ist für Sie zu klein um vor Gericht zu ziehen.


das hat nichts mit zu kleinen Beträgen zu tun. Das "Unternehmen" weiß ganz genau, dass es generell  keine  Chance hat mit dieser Geschäftspraxis vor Gericht durchzukommen.


----------



## DeeHexi (27 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Mein Dad, der sehr abgewixt ist, hat mir gestern gesagt es gaebe einen Beschluss vom Bundesverwaltungsgericht, dass Inkassounternehmen nichts unternehmen duerfen ohne von einem Rechtsanwalt beauftragt worden zu sein. Leider gibt es diesen Beschluss nicht online ausser man zahlt dafuer. BVerwG 1 B 117.89
Ich moechte ja mal wissen, ob hier auch wirklich ein RA taetig ist…
[......]

Und hier noch etwas, was ich eben gefunden habe…:
[......]

_Text ohne Quellenangabe und unbewiesene Behauptung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## moka1969 (27 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

HAllo, habe gestern mit meinem Anwalt gesprochen, er sagt ganz klar, dass ich nicht Zahlen soll. Wenn sie mich Betreiben sollten, werden wir Strafanzeige erstatten, da der Betrag nicht so gross ist werden sie nicht darauf aus sein eine Gerichtsverhandlung zu haben. Sie sind daraus aus, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die sich einschüchtern lassen und dann bezahlen. [ edit] . Ich bleibe mit meinem Anwalt in Kontakt, bei mir sind sie an der Falschen Adresse. Gruss


----------



## DeeHexi (27 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Geanu die Auskunft habe ich von diversen Seiten bekommen. Von 3 Anwaelten und ja mittlerweile auch durch diverse Internetseiten. Ich hatte allerdings eh nicht vor zu zahlen...lol 

Daniela


----------



## DeeHexi (27 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

dann also nochmal...weil man hier wirklich typisch deutsch kleinkariert ist...

Text ohne Quellenangabe und unbewiesene Behauptung entfernt (was das wohl sein sollte...???...Daniela). MOD/BR

 von der Seite:
http://www.jugendnetz.de/direct/www.forum.jugendnetz.de/showthread.php?p=3434



> Hallo,
> 
> bei der betreffenden Webseite haben wir festgestellt, dass hier der Surfer in die Kostenfalle gelockt werden soll. Der Preis dieses Tests ist ganz versteckt im Kleingedruckten angegeben, so dass der Interessierte dies erst wahrnimmt, wenn er den Bildschirm bei normaler Auflösung unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons herunterscrollt. Die Kosten eines Angebotes sind aber ein ganz wesentlicher Bestandteil eines Vertrages. Demjenigen, der sich registriert, muss bewusst sein, dass er sich für ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot entscheidet.
> Zum Stichwort versteckte Preisangaben bei Internetangeboten gibt es ein aktuelles Urteil des Amtsgerichts München vom 16.1.2007. Es ist wie folgt zu finden: www.ag-m.bayern.de/presse.htm. Du solltest der Forderung nachweislich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widersprechen, hilfsweise denWiderruf erklären und den Vertrag anfechten. Berufe dich auch auf das genannte Urteil, in dem der Zahlungsanspruch des Anbieters wegen der überraschenden Kostenklausel zurückgewiesen wurde. Wenn du noch nicht 18 Jahre alt bist, sollten deine Eltern außerdem erklären, dass sie diesen Vertrag nicht genehmigen.
> ...



und hier der link mit infos von der Verbraucherzentrale BW
Noch ein link: http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ117766549406653/link295152A.html

Naechster Versuch??? Daniela


----------



## peanuts (28 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Knuddelmausisonja25 hat mich gebeten, die "Vollmacht", die die DIS an sie geschickt hat hier zu veröffentlichen.

Bemerkenswert sind die Daten des Anschreibens und der Vollmacht...


----------



## Winnie1980 (29 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Aber muß da nicht immer bei dem Vollmachtgeber der Name in Druckschrift stehen. Weil sunne Striche kann doch jeder machen.


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Winnie1980 schrieb:


> Aber muß da ....


Muss es nicht. Jemand erteilt eine Vollmacht im Namen seiner Firma und Firmen können nun mal schlecht selbst unterschreiben. Die einzigst mir bekannte Formvorschrift ist die, dass die Vollmacht im Original vorzulegen ist - Kopien zählen nicht.


----------



## peanuts (29 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Du meinst, zur Not könnte auch der Hausmeister so einen Wisch unterzeichnen?


----------



## BenTigger (29 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ja kann er, wenn er Prokura hat


----------



## peanuts (30 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Könnt ihr euch noch mal das handschriftliche Datum auf der Vollmacht genau ansehen? Sieht das nicht aus wie "Zürich, 27.04.07"? Das Schreiben ging nach meinem Kenntnisstand am 27.04.07 bei Knuddelmausi ein.

Was liegt hier vor? Eine Störung in der Raum-Zeit oder einfach nur Urkundenfälschung?


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 April 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



peanuts schrieb:


> Was liegt hier vor? Eine Störung in der Raum-Zeit oder einfach nur Urkundenfälschung?



Ich tippe auf eine gewisse Blanko-Vorratsbestandshaltung...


----------



## xemacs (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

heyhey, neues von der FOS AG

der.fuehrerscheincheck.com

dürfte einigen leuten bekannt vorkommen
man hat den firmensitz mittlerweile nach dubai verlegt ..

_Url deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



xemacs schrieb:


> ...
> man hat den Firmensitz mittlerweile nach Dubai verlegt .


Das freut uns aber wegen  des Kostenvorschusses, den jetzt sie zahlen müssen, falls sie klagen.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Auch nicht uninteressant ist nach wie vor die Überlegung zur Steuerhinterziehung durch ein mit ausländischem Briefkasten agierendes Unternehmen. Wer am deutschen Markt deutsche Kunden melkt muss in Deutschland auch Umsatzsteuer abführen.

Nach einem sehr fruchtbaren Gespräch mit dem FA Konstanz sehe ich da gewisse Disharmonien heraufbeschworen.


----------



## Killer (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Und wieder ein Dummer:wall: 
Es gibt immer wieder neue Dumme.Ich habe heute eine Zahlungsaufvorderung in höhe von 103,64Euro bekommen,die ich natürlich nicht bezahlen werde.
Was sind das eigentlich für Inkassostellen die sich mit solchen Firmen einlassen?Gibt es eigentlich schon Leute die Adressensammlungen gegen dieser [ edit]  haben?Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?Rechtsanwalt??
Anzeige wegen Betrug?? Wer weiß Rat?:unzufrieden:Hilfe!!


----------



## DeeHexi (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Killer...
wir sind mittlereweile ueber 40 Leute...kannst Dich uns gerne anschliessen.
Kuck mal ins Forum http://lawgical.jura.uni-sb.de/inde...chtsgeschenk-von-der-Fuehrerscheinstelle.html
Da findest Du auch meine email adresse...
oder hier http://www.mcgrip.de/blog/2007/03/17/first-online-services-ag-schweiz/ ...ich hoffe, dass das nicht wieder editiert wird hier...
sonst kuck meinen nick an, setz die 9 dahinter und schicke es an die bekannte amerikanische online gesellschaft. :sun: 
Meld dich. 
Gruesse
Daniela

PS:Uebrigens ist eine Anzeige gegen Betrug immer ok. Es wird noch haerter kommen. Es sind unter uns bereits Leute denen "gedroht" wurde von der Inkassostelle...


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



DeeHexi schrieb:


> wir sind mittlereweile ueber 40 Leute...


40 Leute sind dabei ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein - es gibt von "EUCH" wahrscheinlich tausende! Einige haben sich angemeldet und bezahlen den Preis, andere fühlen sich betrogen und die nächsten waren nie auf dem Web und bekommen trotzdem eine Rechnung. Also, welches Schweinderl hättens gern?


DeeHexi schrieb:


> ...ist eine Anzeige gegen Betrug immer ok...


In Anbetracht schon mal der zuvor genannten drei Konstellationen wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Außerdem, gegen wen und wo? Wenn ein Anzeigenerstatter nicht in der Schweiz ansässig ist, ist das ein unsinniges Unterfangen. Konzentriert euch auf das zivile Forderungsmanagement (einschl. Inkassobuzen) und entwickelt eine eigene Strategie - von Amts wegen wird euch da niemand helfen können.


----------



## DeeHexi (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Naja, man kann auch den Kopf in den and stecken und allein ueberlegen, was zu tun ist. Schon klar, dass es tausende gibt...aber wir versuchen wenigstens etwas gegen diese [.......] zu tun. Ich kann allerdings hier Anzeige erstatten. Dass es zwischen der Schweiz und Deurtschland kein Vollstreckungsabkommen gibt ist auch bekannt. Aber es ist eine deutsche Inkassostelle...und die bedrohen die Leute und sagen denen, dass ihre Namen nun im Schuldnerverzeichnis.de zu finden sind. Und allein diese "Bedrohung" ist ein Grund. Glaub mir, ich habe mit verschiedenen Rechtsanwaelten gesprochen, mit der Verbraucherzentrale, dem Amtsgericht etc... ganz bloed sind wir auch nicht. 
Wie gesagt, auch wenn es tausende gibt...dass heisst nicht, dass wir deswegen stillhalten muessen.
In diesem sinne ein schoenes Wochenende
Daniela

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@ DanielaHexi, auch dir ein schönes WE und träume gut weiter - manchmal werden Träume ja auch wahr. Ich werde dir nicht deine Illusionen nehmen wollen, doch wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann ....


----------



## haida2810 (13 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo, bin auch neu hier. Habe gestern genau so ein Schreiben von der "Deutschen Inkasso" erhalten. Betrag: 103,62€!!
Habe heute an meinen Anwalt gemailt, um mich schon einmal von der Seite beraten zu lassen. Melde mich nach Rücksprache hier wieder!


----------



## DeeHexi (13 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@Reducal
schoen, dass Du solch ein Genie bist. Wenn ich eins nicht ab kann, sind es Leute, die auf einem hohen Ross sitzen und schoene Reden schwingen. Die fallen dann auch ziemlich tief... Da mein Beitrag "wegen rechtlicher Bedenken" editiert wurde kannst Du wohl kaum wissen, was da stand. Somit ist naemlich der Sinn nicht mehr da. Das heisst, Du weisst nicht wovon Du redest.
Aber mach Du Dein Ding und wir machen unser. 
schoenen Sonntag
DeeHexi


----------



## cheffymaus (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo..

habe mich jetzt hier mal ein bisschen durchgelesen.. 

bei mir war das mit dieser seite so:

habe mich nie da angemeldet.. habe dann irgendwann eine rechnung bekommen und meine mails im nachhinein durchgelesen, um zu gucken, ob ich irgendwann schon mal etwas von denen erhalten habe. War dann auch so.. eine Anmeldebestätigung mit einem link, der den test starten lässt (hab ich aber nie gemacht, den test).. und somit ja irgendwie auch keine bestätigung.. gehe davon aus, dass irgendjemand sich da mit meinem namen angemeldet hat.. 

mittlerweile habe ich auch schon ein schreiben von einem Inkassobüro erhalten..

mein anwalt meinte auch, ich soll nciht reagieren, da die nix haben, was beweist, dass die anmeldung von mir erfolgte..

nun meine Frage: hatte jemand schon mal den fall, dass er den test nicht gemacht hat??? und jetzt trotzdem zahlen soll??


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



cheffymaus schrieb:


> nun meine Frage: hatte jemand schon mal den fall, dass er den test nicht gemacht hat??? und jetzt trotzdem zahlen soll??


Das gibt es und ist vergleichbar mit der alten Pizzabestellung an den geliebten Nachbarn.





Reducal schrieb:


> .... und die nächsten waren nie auf dem Web und bekommen trotzdem eine Rechnung.


Der Lieferant (also derjenige, der die Rechnung stellt) hat den schwarzen Peter und muss selbst zu sehen, wie er, von wem, Geld bekommt, wenn der Rechnungsempfänger nicht derjenige war, der die Bestellung aufgegeben hat. Ob irgendwer tatsächlich die Pizza für den Nachbarn bestellte oder ob der Pizzamann mal eben selbst welche auf Verdacht gebacken hat und liefert, ist dabei egal.

Höre auf deinen Anwalt!


----------



## marci.aerox (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo,
schau hier jetzt schon ne weile rein und hab mich mal intensiv in die materie reingelesen.
Hab natürlich auch vor ner weile ne Rechnung von der FOS AG erhalten ich glaub am 10.04.07 war´s.
Hab dene dann ne e-mail geschrieben das da ein irrtum vorliegen muss ich meine nämlich das ich mich dort gar nicht angemeldet habe.
Habe natürlich in der mail die Zahlung ausdrücklich verweigert. Aber keine reaktion seitens der FOS AG! war ja klar! Dafür paar tage später eine mahnung bei meinen mails. also hab ich das gleiche nochmal geschickt!
vor paar tagen kam nun der brief von der DIS! 103€was weis ich!!

@cheffymaus: hab den blöden test auch nie gemacht und bekomm die scheiße trotzdem bist nicht die einzige!

immer cool bleiben


----------



## toem99 (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit Strafanzeige gegen den Betreiber der Seite gestellt. Letzte Tage kam dann folgende Mail an mich:



> Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Verantwortliche der Internetseite [noparse]www.dein-fuehrerschein.de[/noparse] wegen Verstoßes gegen das UWG
> 
> Az: 120 Js 803/07
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, was das in Deutschland so bringt.


----------



## toem99 (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



toem99 schrieb:


> --->www.dein-fuehrerschein.de nur komisch das ich .com angegeben hatte


So ist das mit der Bürokratie


----------



## Critzine (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich bin leider auch wie so viele schon vorher auf diese Seite reingefallen.
Habe auch aus purer Neugier vor ca. 3 Wochen diesen Test gemacht , aber nach 3 oder 4 Fragen aufgehört und diese Seite gelöscht. vor 14 Tagen habe ich per Mail die Rechnung von 69.80.-Euro bekommen. Darauf habe ich diese Mail rückgeantwortet, und angefragt , für was ich dieses Geld bezahlen soll,wenn ich diesen Service gar nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
Bis heute kam keine Antwort, außer, daß das Inkassobüro mir seine Rechnung präsentiert hat. Hauptforderung 69,80€ , Gläubigerkosten 5€ ,
Inkassogebühren 25,00€ , Auslagen 3,75€ , und Zinsen 0,09€ , also eine Gesamtrechnung von 103,64€ für nichts, außer das ich diese Seite kurz angesehen habe.
Auf diese Art kann man auch reich werden. Ich sehe dies als [........] an.
Ich habe das Inkassobüro angerufen. Die sagten mir , das ich mich ja angemeldet hätte mit meiner E-Mail adresse und ich hätte die AGB lesen sollen, darin steht, das bei nicht Inanspruchnahme eine Kündigungsfrist von 14 Tagen besteht . Da ich dies nicht gemacht hätte,gilt automatisch der Vertrag. Also muß ich innerhalb 5 Tagen zahlen.Mittlerweile sind es nur noch 3Tage. Ich bin zimlich verunsichert,was ich machen soll, zumal ich auf diesen Seiten hier soviele Berichte gelesen habe,denen es genauso geht wie mir!
Hat jemand für mich eine andere Lösung?

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die Sache ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach:
1) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
2) Das lesen: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
3) Das lesen: http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Alles höchst kompetente Quellen. Und natürlich:
4) Thread lesen (da stehen obige Links wohl öfters drinnen)

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## hoelze (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



cheffymaus schrieb:


> Hallo..
> 
> habe mich jetzt hier mal ein bisschen durchgelesen..
> 
> ...




Hallo,
mir ist das gleiche pasiert ich bin jetzt auch bei der inkasso gelandet, was ich noch gemacht habe ich habe bei Dein-Fuehreschein.com angerufen und gesagt das ich sofort nach erhalt einer rechnung gekündigt - Zurückgetreten bin und nich richtig wweis wie die anmeldung zu stande gekommen ist und ich auch keine leistungen je inanspruch genommen habe. Mir wurde gesagt das das keine rolle spielt, und meine kündigung zu spät gekommen sei, darauf habe ich gesagt das ich sofort nach erhalt der rechnung gekündigt habe, da haben die mir gans frech gesagt das die Rechnungen extra so spät zugesendet werden da sonst ja alle zurücktreten würden , ich war entsetzt.Ich habe auch nach leistungen gefragt und wie lange der vertrag eigentlich geht. Da haben Sie gesagt das es immer nur 1 Jahr leuft und man kann bei Dein-Fuehreschein.com die ofiziellen fragebögen aufrufen, da ich ja kein passwort habe heben Sie gesagt das könne ich beim logg in nochmals anforddern. Wäre auch dankbar zu wissen wie ich aus der Sache rauskommen kann. Bei weiteren Fragen Tel. 06321952***  Danke!
Gruß Manfred:wall:

_Telefonnummer anonymisiert, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen, modaction _


----------



## hoelze (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



schnubbiit schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> ja, es gibt wieder einen Blöden der reingefallen ist. :wall:  Habe die 1024er Auflösung und habe die klitze kleine Bemerkung am unteren Rand leider nicht gesehen. WIe würdet Ihr nach der Rechnungerstellung weiter vorgehen. Habe micht jetzt auf den Widerruf gestützt, mal sehen was passiert.



Hallo hierzu ist eine internet Seite die hielreich sein kann!
http://www.internet-magazin.de/internet/a/Abo-Fallen-im-Internet/7366.html
Ich bin auch reingefallen und weiss noch niccht wie ich da wider raus komme Hilfe!


----------



## Immo (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



hoelze schrieb:


> Ich bin auch reingefallen und weiss noch niccht wie ich da wider raus komme Hilfe!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Vor allem  auch den Thread lesen.  Das Thema wird bereits seit dem 20.12.2006
durchgekaut. Es gibt nichts  mehr Neues dazu zu sagen.


----------



## hoelze (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo ich bin auch auf die seite reingefallen, habe nun ein Inkasso schreiben erhalten die forderung beträgt 103.64€ und es wurde gesagt das diese forderung zum negativen eintrag in der schufa führt. Ich lebe vom Harz4 und kann auch nicht zahlen. bitte um Hilfe.
Kann man sich nicht zusammenschlisen und so zum ziel kommen?
Ich habe bis heute noch keinerlei leistung von dein Fuehreschein.com in anspruch genommen. Man müßte fieleicht auch an die öffentlichkeit gehen?
Wen jetzt der Gerichtsvollzieher zu mir kommt bin ich gezwungen zu zahlen oder werde gezwungen. das alles macht mir große sorge.:cry: :cry: :-?


----------



## Immo (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



hoelze schrieb:


> Wen jetzt der Gerichtsvollzieher zu mir kommt bin ich gezwungen zu zahlen oder werde gezwungen.



Bevor der kommt fällt Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag. Wer hat dir  denn den Unsinn eingeredet?


----------



## peter1304 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@Hoelze
nun laß dich um himmelswillen nicht verrückt machen.
außer ein paar drohbriefe passiert N I C H T S. :-p :-p 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## peanuts (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



hoelze schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auch auf die seite reingefallen, habe nun ein Inkasso schreiben erhalten die forderung beträgt 103.64€ und es wurde gesagt das diese forderung zum negativen eintrag in der schufa führt.


Ich würde in so einem Fall Strafanzeige wegen Erpressung und Kreditgefährdung stellen...


----------



## DeeHexi (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Das habe ich heute erhalten, nachdem ich eine Beschwerde hinterlassen habe...sehr Interessant...
Sehr geehrte Frau Daniela


Wir beziehen uns auf Ihre Eingabe bei [noparse]www.econsumer.gov[/noparse] vom 23. April 2007. 

Wir erlauben uns, Sie auf unseren Flyer "Vorsicht vor Internetschwindlereien" zu 
verweisen und bitten Sie, diesen aufmerksam zu lesen. Er enthält auch einen 
Formulierungsvorschlag, wie auf allfällige Zahlungsaufforderungen reagiert 
werden kann.

Link zum Flyer: [noparse]http://www.news-service.admin.ch/NSBSubscriber/message/attachments/7979.pdf[/noparse]

Im Übrigen erlauben wir uns die nachfolgenden Bemerkungen:

1. Die Partei, welche über eine Webseite irrtümlich einen entgeltlichen Vertrag 
abgeschlossen hat, kann den Vertrag innerhalb eines Jahres seit Entdeckung des 
Irrtums - am besten schriftlich per eingeschriebenem Brief - anfechten, indem 
sie der Gegenpartei erklärt, sie sei getäuscht worden und den Vertrag deshalb 
als ungültig betrachte. Nach Schweizer Recht hat die Anfechtungserklärung die 
Ungültigkeit des Vertrags zur Folge (Art. 23 ff. Obligationenrecht, 
[noparse]http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/sr/2/220.de.pdf[/noparse] ).

2. Falls eine Inkassogesellschaft oder sonst ein Vertreter der Gegenpartei auf 
Bezahlung der fraglichen Geldforderung beharrt, sollte die getäuschte Partei 
auch gegenüber dem Vertreter der Gegenpartei auf die Ungültigkeit des Vertrags 
hinweisen.

3. Nur der Zivilrichter kann auf erhobene Klage derjenigen Partei, die am 
Vertrag festhält, in Kenntnis sämtlicher Umstände definitiv beurteilen, ob ein 
angefochtener Vertrag ungültig ist.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Angaben zu dienen.

P B. , Rechtsanwalt
Ressort Recht
Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft (SECO)
Tel. Sekretariat: 031 322 ****
E-Mail: [noparse][email protected][/noparse]


----------



## conair2004 (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die Seite hat doch unglaublich viel Ähnlichkeit mit "Verkehrsprofi "(Verkehrsprofi.com).
-->verkehrsprofi.com
Aber "Dein-Führerschein" ist sogar 10€ billiger. Wenn das kein Schnäppchen ist...:scherzkeks:

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Man könnte mal (genügend Zeitreserven vorausgesetzt, rumänische Sprachkenntnisse sind nicht nötig) den Bürgermeister von Sibiu (Hermannstadt) fragen, ob ihm der Herr Geschäftsführer N*C* persönlich bekannt ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ihm zumindest *eine Person mit diesem Namen* bekannt ist, liegt sehr hoch (glaubt man der taz).
Ob die "Europäische Kulturhauptstadt" (und Partnerstadt von Klagenfurt) sich wohlfühlt als aktueller Hauptstützpunkt einer "gewissen Art von Internetkultur"? Schickt doch mal Eure Klagen furt 
http://www.sibiu2007.ro/de/about.htm

Könnte doch sein, dass man sich in Sibiu/Hermannstadt mehr für die fragwürdigen Aktivitäten interessiert als in München (oder Frankfurt oder Zug).


----------



## Winnie1980 (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo erstmal, ich habe Heute am 29.05.2007 den zweiten Brief von der DIS bekommen. auf der ersten Seite wieder die Zusammenstellung der Forderungen, dann auf der zweiten Seite eine Aufstellung der kosten wen es zu rechtlichen Schritten kommt. Dann währe die Gesamtfporderung 303,72 EUR. Und das dreiste kommt jetzt erst. Auf der driten Seite ein Ratenzahlungsplan, wo ich die 99,74 EUR in 4 Raten zahlen kann. Gruß Winnie1980


----------



## Critzine (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Winnie1980 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, ich habe Heute am 29.05.2007 den zweiten Brief von der DIS bekommen. auf der ersten Seite wieder die Zusammenstellung der Forderungen, dann auf der zweiten Seite eine Aufstellung der kosten wen es zu rechtlichen Schritten kommt. Dann währe die Gesamtfporderung 303,72 EUR. Und das dreiste kommt jetzt erst. Auf der driten Seite ein Ratenzahlungsplan, wo ich die 99,74 EUR in 4 Raten zahlen kann. Gruß Winnie1980



Wenn ich dies so lese, kann ich nur erahnen was mich erwartet.Ich habe auch noch eine offene Rechnung bei denen von 103,64€. Bis jetzt haben mir alle geraten nicht zu reagieren bezw. nicht zu zahlen. Wenn ich mich so im Forum durchlese,komme ich auf das selbe Ergebnis.Also gebe ich den Rat weiter,nicht reagieren und abwarten. viele Grüße Critzine


----------



## marci.aerox (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Also bei mir hatsichdie DISseit der letzten Rechnung (103,..€)nichtmehr gemeldet dasist jetzt bestimmt schon gut 4wochen her!
kann mir vll jemand sagen in welchen abständen die sich normal melden!??
nicht das ich mich noch zufrüh freue über die aufgabe dieser [.......]

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



> kann mir vll jemand sagen in welchen abständen die sich normal melden!??



Viele Inkassounternehmen, die für *** Internetseiten das Geld eintreiben wollen,  melden sich im Abstand von zwei bis drei Monaten immer wieder mal. Das geht so ein ein halbes bis dreiviertel Jahr so. Also Rechnung, dann Mahnung 1, Mahnung 2, Mahnung 3, Mahnung 4. Dann vielleicht 'ne Mahnung (oder zwei) von 'nem Anwalt. Natürlich mit immer schärferem Ton. Dann lange nichts mehr. Dann möglicherweise das Angebot von Ratenzahlung oder Teilzahlung.

Weiter haben es die Herrschaften - leider - bisher nicht kommen lassen. Sprich: Auf gerichtliche Mahnbescheide warten wir jetzt schon eineinhalb Jahre lang vergeblich. Nur ein einziger Anbieter hat bisher auf Zahlung geklagt - und gnadenlos vor Gericht verloren.


----------



## marci.aerox (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



sascha schrieb:


> Viele Inkassounternehmen, die für *** Internetseiten das Geld eintreiben wollen,  melden sich im Abstand von zwei bis drei Monaten immer wieder mal. Das geht so ein ein halbes bis dreiviertel Jahr so. Also Rechnung, dann Mahnung 1, Mahnung 2, Mahnung 3, Mahnung 4. Dann vielleicht 'ne Mahnung (oder zwei) von 'nem Anwalt. Natürlich mit immer schärferem Ton. Dann lange nichts mehr. Dann möglicherweise das Angebot von Ratenzahlung oder Teilzahlung.
> 
> Weiter haben es die Herrschaften - leider - bisher nicht kommen lassen. Sprich: Auf gerichtliche Mahnbescheide warten wir jetzt schon eineinhalb Jahre lang vergeblich. Nur ein einziger Anbieter hat bisher auf Zahlung geklagt - und gnadenlos vor Gericht verloren.


ja also angst hab ich vor den [.......] keine ich hab mich inzwischen bestens informiert und bin zu dem schluss gekommen die können mir gar nicht´s! ich hab denen auch schon 3 mails geschickt aber vernünftige antworten bekommt man da nicht. ich glaub e-mail beantwortet die "gebäudereinigungsfachkraft" nebenher so zwischen treppenhaus- und kloputz! :-D
dann wart ich mal auf den nächsten inkasso brief von der DIS (*[.......]) :-D:-D:-D*

_Zwei Editierungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken. MOD/BR_


----------



## Coolboy (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Meine Tochter ist auf diese [.......] auch reingefallen. Ich habe erst spät davon bemerkt und nachfragen müssen, da ein Inkassoschreiben im Briefkasten lag - ohne dass ich etwas überhaupt davon wusste, in welchem Zusammenhang dies zustande kam.

Ich habe laut Rechtsberatung der Verbraucherberatung und Musterschreiben reagiert - und nun kam heute die nächste Mahnung, mittlerweile wird der Rechnungsbetrag immer höher. Auf mein Schreiben, das sowohl in die Schweiz ging als auch zur Inkassostelle wurde überhaupt nicht reagiert! Sollte ich denen nun das Gleiche noch mal schicken? Hat Anrufen einen Sinn? Ist aber eine 180-er Nummer 
Wenn ich den Thread so lese, sollte ich das heutige Schreiben unbeantwortet lassen und nicht reagieren.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## marci.aerox (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

hallo coolboy,
also erstmal zu deiner tochter ich denke mal sie wird unter 18jahren alt sein und d.h. der vertrag ist ohnehin schon praktisch nichtig als erziehungsberechtigter kannst du gegen sowas ganz leicht widerspruch erklären!
zudem können die mal gar nichts beweisen! die angeblich "mitgeloggte ip" kannste gleich vergessen ist nur um druck zu machen. die können 1. damit gar nichts  anfangen und zum 2. habe ich die bei mir mitgeschnittene ip mal nachverfolgt und die führt sicher nicht zu mir!!!

mit anrufen brauchstes  gar nicht versuchen diepaar cent kannst dir sparen!
da sagen die dir nur das du anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten sollst bla bla bla und das sie keinen falls von ihrer forderung zurücktreten werden!

jaja so wirds seinda lach ich doch :-D

das ist ne masche die durch angst funktioniert! es zahlen eben aus angst zuviele und so finanziert sich der laden!

also keine angst vor dem verein


----------



## Coolboy (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Marci, danke für deine ermutigenden Zeilen. 
Meine Tochter ist zwar nicht mehr minderjährig, aber fortwährend hilfebedürftig im Sinne einer Schwerbehinderung. Sie sagte mir, sie habe die Werbemail in der Mailbox gehabt und sie solle auf einen Link klicken, dann könne sie einen Fragen-Test machen. (das war im April d.J.) 
Eine Mahnung durch den Anbieter haben wir gar nicht bekommen, nur die erste Mahnung vom 10.5. und eine weitere heute, woraus schließen lässt, dass unser Widerspruch sie "kalt" gelassen hat.

Okay. Marc, ich werde diesmal auch nicht reagieren ... ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## marci.aerox (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Coolboy schrieb:


> Hallo Marci, danke für deine ermutigenden Zeilen.
> Meine Tochter ist zwar nicht mehr minderjährig, aber fortwährend hilfebedürftig im Sinne einer Schwerbehinderung. Sie sagte mir, sie habe die Werbemail in der Mailbox gehabt und sie solle auf einen Link klicken, dann könne sie einen Fragen-Test machen. (das war im April d.J.)
> Eine Mahnung durch den Anbieter haben wir gar nicht bekommen, nur die erste Mahnung vom 10.5. und eine weitere heute, woraus schließen lässt, dass unser Widerspruch sie "kalt" gelassen hat.
> 
> Okay. Marc, ich werde diesmal auch nicht reagieren ... ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


hey coolboy
was wieder nur mal zeigt wie unseriös dort gearbeitet wird denn antwort erhält man von dene keine und wenn dann nur so standart mails

die mahnungen vom anbieter direkt also von dein-führerschein.com (first online service AG) bekommt man nur per e-mail! postal agiert nur die DIS (Deutsche Inkasso Stelle) und ich hege verdacht das es zwischen der FIS AG und der DIS starke zusammenhänge gibt!
was noch komisch ist dich mahnen sie schriftlich am 10.05.07 an und dann jetzt schon wieder! bei mir haben sie sich schon viel länger nicht mehr gemeldet! ich habe bis jetzt erst einen breif erhalten den mit der 103,..€ rechnung!


----------



## Coolboy (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Zweite Seite des Schreibens der DIS:
_
Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchten wir die Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden. Sollten wir aber nach Ablauf der oben genannten Frist (nach 5 Tagen) keinen Ausgleich feststellen, werden wir unserer Mandantin empfehlen, rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie persönlich einzuleiten.

Außerdem möchten wir Ihnen gerne darlegen, welche weiteren Kosten bei einem Gerichtsverfahren auf Sie zukommen können: _blablabla - es folgt die Aufstellung mit einer Gesamtsumme von 307.-!

Da muss ich echt lachen, denn ein Kundenkonto (Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt) kann nicht existieren, da keinerlei Dienstleistungen bestellt wurden. E-Mails können die so viele schicken, wie sie wollen, wir werden sie nicht mehr bekommen :scherzkeks:


----------



## marci.aerox (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

alles nur leere drohungen da werden ganz bestimmt keine rechtlichen schritte eingleitet! dafür schätzen die uns ja zu sehr! 

die haben gar keine rechtliche grundlage

also dann noch viel spaß mit dene


----------



## conair2004 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hier ein Beitrag der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:

**********************************************************
First Online Service AG, Schweiz
w*w.dein-fuehrerschein.com
Geworben wurde für die Teilnahme an einem Online-Führerscheintest. Der Preis für die Teilnahme betrug einmalig 64,80 Euro. Dies ergab sich lediglich aus einer klein gedruckten Textpassage am unteren Bildschirmrand.

Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt.
********************************************************


----------



## hoelze (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> m. E eine höchst törichte Entscheidung. Erstens ist es damit nicht aus der Welt, denn die Erfahrung
> hat gezeigt, wer sich als Melkkuh bewährt, bei dem wird versucht weiter zu melken und zweitens
> ist die Drohung mit der Schufa leeres Gewäsch.
> 
> Jeder muß selber wissen, ob er sich ein Brikett ins Auge wirft.



:wall: Hallo ich war heute wegen der sache Dein-Fuererschein auf Gericht um Rechtsbeistand mir zu holen. Die kennen die Firma First Online Services AG und haben mir gesagt das das alles angstmache ist ich soll auf keinen fall bezahlen und wenn ich noch was weiter höre soll ich einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten das wird auch von der Rechtsberatung übernommen wenn man es nicht zahlen kann. Ich habe schon den zweiten brief von der Inkasso bekommen mit drohung auf Gerichtsverfahren §07.85€ echt zum verrücktwerden bin froh wenn das vorbei ist.:-?


----------



## Critzine (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



hoelze schrieb:


> :wall: Hallo ich war heute wegen der sache Dein-Fuererschein auf Gericht um Rechtsbeistand mir zu holen. Die kennen die Firma First Online Services AG und haben mir gesagt das das alles angstmache ist ich soll auf keinen fall bezahlen und wenn ich noch was weiter höre soll ich einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten das wird auch von der Rechtsberatung übernommen wenn man es nicht zahlen kann. Ich habe schon den zweiten brief von der Inkasso bekommen mit drohung auf Gerichtsverfahren §07.85€ echt zum verrücktwerden bin froh wenn das vorbei ist.:-?


 

:scherzkeks: Heute habe ich auch den 2, Brief von der Inkkassostelle bekommen.
Er heißt: 
Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt , möchten wie die Einleitung eines Gerichtverfahrens gegen Sie gerne vermeiden. Sollten wir aber mach Ablauf der oben genannten Frist keinen Ausgleich der offenen Forderung feststellen, werden wir unserer Mandantin empfehlen rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie persönlich einzuleiten.
:szaf: Schön oder ? Dabei bin ich kein Kunde ,also können die mich gar nicht schätzen.
Die möglichen Gerichtskosten stehen auch schon dabei, das gibt eine Gesamtsumme von 303,87 € .´
Nun habe ich 5 Tage Zeit die Summe von noch 103,87€ zu zahlen.
Großzügerweise stellen sie mir einen Ratenplan von Monatlich 30€ zur verfügung.
Wenn ich nicht zahle , muß ich mit negativen Folgen rechnen, die einen negativen Eintrag ins Schuldnerverzeichnnis erfordern.
Ich glaube, für mich wird es Zeit ,das ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung abschließe, und mir einen Anwalt nehme :wall:


----------



## marci.aerox (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Critzine schrieb:


> Ich glaube, für mich wird es Zeit ,das ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung abschließe, und mir einen Anwalt nehme :wall:


kleiner tipp zum thema rechtschutzversicherung:

rechtschutzversicherungen haben in der regel sperrfristen in ihren verträgen d.h. man erst z.b.6monate nach abschluss der versicherung anspruch auf leistungen!
selbst wenn dies nicht der fall wäre und eine sperrfrist entfallen würde so bezahlen rechtschutz versicherungen trotzdem nicht wenn der "streit" schon vor abschluss der versicherung da war!!

außerdem kommt hinzu das sich die meisten rechtschutzversicheungen von internetgeschichten also internetrecht und damit verbundenes vertragsrecht distanzieren d.h. die wollen davon nix wissen - also keine kosten übernahme - das medium sei zu neu, zu komplex, und zu undurchsichtig!

also so einfach ist´s nicht


----------



## Zimbo (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Habe heute auch den 2 Brief bekommen.
Habe aber bis jetzt nie drauf geantwortet seis auf Mails oder die Briefe.
Soll es weiter so machen. Oder was anderes denn Geld sehen dienicht von mir


----------



## Niats (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe am Freitag einen Brief mit einer Forderungsaufstellung von der DIS erhalten.

Habe vorher schon bei der First Online Services AG meinen Widerruf geltend gemacht.

Was mir auffällt bei der Firma ist das sie einen Schweizer Sitz hat, und .de, .com und so adressen benutzt aber keine .ch für die Schweiz!
Ebenfalls auffällig ist das die Kundenhotline eine Deutsche Nummer ist!
Die Firma möchte anscheinend in anderen Ländern als der Schweiz ihren [....] durchführen damit sie in dem Land in dem ihr Hauptsitz ist keine Rechtlichen schwierigkeiten bekommen!

Laut Domainabfragen ist Sitz der Firma eine andere Adresse als wie die im Impressum angegebene. Was als Verdunklungstaktik ausgelegt werden könnte!

Die DIS hat eine eigene Datenbank "Schuldnerverzeichniss" aufgebaut, dort stehe ich jetzt drinnen. Nachdem ich das gesehen habe habe ich eine Mail an die DIS geschrieben mit der Aufforderung meine Daten aus ihrer Datenbank zu löschen da es sonst gleichzeitig mit der Anzeige die ich am 6. Juni gegen die First Online Services AG machen werde auch eine Anzeige gegen die DIS wegen Beihilfe zum [....] und wegen Verleumdung geben wird!

Bin mal gespannt ob die DIS sich regt!

Urteil des AG München vom 16.1.07, AZ 161 C xxxxx/06
Dies ist das Aktenzeichen von einem rechtsgültigen Urteil in einem ähnlich gelagertem Fall, dort war es dieser lebenserwartungstest!


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Niats schrieb:


> Verdunklungstaktik


...auf den ersten Anschein hin ist das wohl so aber die Initiatoren sind den Insidern bekannt, genau so bekannt ist auch der Support. Von allen weiß man wo sie sitzen und was sie so tun. Warum sie das so ungehindert dürfen liegt daran, dass sie offensichtlich nicht wirklich was verbotenes machen. Doch eine dürfte klar sein, der Krug geht so lange zu Wasser, bis er bricht!


----------



## Berger (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gleich zwei Briefe der Inkassostelle mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung von 2x 103,87 Euro erhalten. Mit dem was ich jetzt alles im Internet gelesen habe, ist es kein Thema mehr, wir alle "jeder einzelne von uns " sollte eine "Internet Betrugsanzeige" bei der Polizei erstatten. 
Probleme die im Internet entstehen und zu einem Streitfall führen, übernimmt in den meisten fällen der Rechtsschutz nicht. Wenn wir aber alle zuerst einmal eine Anzeige erstatten, kostet uns das nichts. Im Gegenteil, die Polizei ist verpflichtet der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Je mehr Anzeigen erstatt werden, desto höher sind unsere Chancen und glaubt mir das funktioniert. Ich werde mir einen Termin bis zum 07.06.07 setzen.

Ich drücke allen die Daumen :thumb: 

Grüsse Berger


----------



## Fraudanalyst (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Berger schrieb:


> ... wir alle "jeder einzelne von uns " sollte eine "Internet Betrugsanzeige" bei der Polizei erstatten.



:abgelehnt:
Siehe das hier: 





Insider schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch die Crux an der Geschichte, dass derzeit massenweise Manpower bei den Behörden blockiert wird, obwohl nur in den allerwenigsten Fällen der Sachverhalt geklärt werden kann - derartige Anzeigen sind eigentlich nahezu immer was für die Tonne ...


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Fraudanalyst schrieb:


> :abgelehnt:


Nach den Erfahrungen mit der Dialerei sind Anzeigen und Beschwerden jahrelang massenhaft notwendig, um die notwendigen Erkenntnisprozesse bei den Behörden in Bewegung zu bringen. Das Leiden war damals langwierig und da hat sich nichts verbessert.

Hinter-der-Haustürgeschäfte benötigen mindestens den Schutz der Haustürgeschäfte. Auf Internet-Verhältnisse bezogen heißt das, mindestens zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht nach Erhalt der Rechnung.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Was mein Kollege da zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Natürlich wäre es gut, dass hinreichend viele Anzeigen etwas bewegen sollen! Aber angesichts der Flut an Anzeigen stellt sich hier eine nachvollziehbare Abgebrühtheit ein, zumal nicht wenige Anzeigenerstatter selbst Auslöser des Problems sind. Ich erinnere z. B. daran, dass Kinder und Jugendliche gern andere Geburtsdaten einsetzen und Mama oder Papa dann zur Polizei rennen und ungeahnt im Ergebnis ein Verfahren gegen ihre eigenen Kinder einleiten.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....dass hinreichend viele Anzeigen etwas bewegen sollen!


Stellen wir doch einfach mal eine Statistik auf: 

etwa 250.000 Nutzer der Projekte von IS seit Anfang 2006
3000 Anzeigen allein in Frankfurt am Main
nochmal gefühlte 10.000 Anzeigen verteilt auf Deutschland
geschätzte 2000 Anzeigen in Österreich
...und was nun?


----------



## jockel69 (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

so auch ich habe Post bekommen wußte gar nicht mehr was los war, oder worum es ging. aber als ich die Internetadresse eingegeben habe konnte ich mich noch schwach Erinnern, habe da mal so ein Test gemacht und das sogar nur Halb dann abgebrochen da ich keine Zeit mehr hatte. denke das ich mich noch nicht mal richtig Eingebucht habe nur der Name wenn überhaupt. Jetzt bekomme ich ein Brief von Inkassostelle Eschborn wo auch drinn steht das ich auf die vorherigen 3. Schreiben nie reagiert hätte. Is ja auch klar habe noch nie was bekommen von denen, weder eine Mail oder sonst ein Schriftstück. Habe gestern eine Anzeige gemacht bei der Polizei. ich habe aber da das Gefühl die können nicht richtig damit umgehen, aber mal sehen was es bringt. Sie haben mir nur gesagt ich soll noch ein Wiederspruch schreiben und nicht bezahlen. Werde jetzt noch ein Anwalt aufsuchen Termin ist der 13.06. und schauen was der dazu sagt. Ist denn bei jemanden anderen hier schon etwas weiteres gekommen, wie die Forderung von der Inkasso zu bezahlen.


----------



## Janet.Fraiser (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



jockel69 schrieb:


> so auch ich habe Post bekommen wußte gar nicht mehr was los war, oder worum es ging. aber als ich die Internetadresse eingegeben habe konnte ich mich noch schwach Erinnern, habe da mal so ein Test gemacht und das sogar nur Halb dann abgebrochen da ich keine Zeit mehr hatte. denke das ich mich noch nicht mal richtig Eingebucht habe nur der Name wenn überhaupt. Jetzt bekomme ich ein Brief von Inkassostelle Eschborn wo auch drinn steht das ich auf die vorherigen 3. Schreiben nie reagiert hätte. Is ja auch klar habe noch nie was bekommen von denen, weder eine Mail oder sonst ein Schriftstück. Habe gestern eine Anzeige gemacht bei der Polizei. ich habe aber da das Gefühl die können nicht richtig damit umgehen, aber mal sehen was es bringt. Sie haben mir nur gesagt ich soll noch ein Wiederspruch schreiben und nicht bezahlen. Werde jetzt noch ein Anwalt aufsuchen Termin ist der 13.06. und schauen was der dazu sagt. Ist denn bei jemanden anderen hier schon etwas weiteres gekommen, wie die Forderung von der Inkasso zu bezahlen.


Hallo
Hab mir jetzt ein paar Beiträge von euch durchgelesen.Allersings hatte von euch allen noch keiner ein drittes Schreiben bekommen. Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen:
Zitat:


> Die AGB unserer Auftraggeberin, die darin enthaltene gesetzliche Widerspruchsbelehrung sowie die kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebotes haben Sie durch nochmal seperate Bestätigung des Anmelde-Buttons akzeptiert.Nach der Rechtsprechung des BGH genügt es zur einbeziehung von AGB und zur Verbraucherunterrichtung gem.  § 312 c Abs. 1 S. 1BGB, wenn diese durch einen entsprechenden Link anzuklicken und einsehbar sind, da vorrauszusetzen ist, das Verbraucher, die sich für ihre Bestellung des Internets bedienen, mit solchen Links ohne weiteres umgehen können.
> Es ist auch ausreichend, dass der Preis der Dienstleistung auf der leicht scrollbaren Startseite unserer Auftraggeberin offen, nicht versteckt und in gewöhnlicher Schriftgröße genannt ist. Ein aufgerksamer und informierter Nutzer des Internets muß mit dem Scrollen als gängiger,leicht zu bedienender Technik vertraut sein


Und dann soweiter ich muß zahlen weil Gerichtsverhandlung.Etc.
Was soll ich machen, habe ich etzt doch etwas falsch gemacht?
Ich habe irgends einen Preis gesehen weder auf der Seite noch in der Anmelde-Mail.Wenn man sowas liest meldet man sich doch nicht mehr an.
Bitte helft mir weiß nicht mehr ob ich jetzt im Recht bin
Gruß Janet


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Preisinformationen sind bisweilen schwer zu finden.


----------



## Immo (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Janet.Fraiser schrieb:


> Und dann soweiter ich muß zahlen weil Gerichtsverhandlung.Etc.t


woher weißt du was von Gerichtsverhandlung?  Hattest  du  einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Janet.Fraiser (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

nein das steht drin in diesem schreiben





> Wir fordern Sie nochmals, auf den Betrag  in Höhe von 103,87 € unter Angabe des obigen Aktenzeichens bis zum 22.06.2007 zu zahlen. Ansonstenwerden die Forderungen an eine beauftragte Rechtsanwaltskanzlei zwecks Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens übergeben


.
Un nu?


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Janet.Fraiser schrieb:


> Un nu?


Noch dramatischer wird es, wenn dann noch in Peking ein Rad umkippt.


----------



## Immo (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Janet.Fraiser schrieb:


> nein das steht drin in diesem schreiben.
> Un nu?


Wen ich für jede dieser lächerlichen Drohungen einen Cent bekäme, könnte ich mir davon ein schönes neues Auto kaufen
bisher hat es ein einziger gewagt wirklich zu klagen und  sich dabei eine  blutige Nase geholt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304

auch das hier ist hilfreich 
http://www.pcpraxis.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1690&Itemid=0&limit=1&limitstart =1#


			
				pcpraxis.de schrieb:
			
		

> Uns sind keine gerichtlichen Verfahren bekannt, in denen diese Forderungen einmal eingeklagt worden wären. Es wird jedoch ein ganz erheblicher psychologischer Druck ausgeübt, die Forderungen zu bezahlen. Verbunden mit oftmals überhöhten Anwaltsrechnungen und Behauptungen, die Kreditwürdigkeit würde bei Nichtzahlung leiden, wird versucht, den Kunden zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Wir empfehlen in der Regel, auf diese Mahnungen gar nicht zu reagieren.



mein persönlicher Ratschlag: Geh zur Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Janet.Fraiser (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Für mich wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn ich wüße was ich machen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Korrektur: Es ging mal einer vor Gericht.


----------



## Janet.Fraiser (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Immo schrieb:


> Wen ich für jede dieser lächerlichen Drohungen einen Cent bekäme, könnte ich mir davon ein schönes neues Auto kaufen
> bisher hat es ein einziger gewagt wirklich zu klagen und  sich dabei eine  blutige Nase geholt
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304
> 
> ...


Hab ich schon mal angerufen, aber ich dachte die sind nicht so hartnäckig und dieses schreiben finde ich schon häftig.


----------



## Immo (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Janet.Fraiser schrieb:


> Für mich wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn ich wüße was ich machen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

mehr gibt es nicht, da es sonst gegen das Rechtsberatungverbot verstoßen würde. Alles was du brauchst steht  im Thread/Forum 

Lesen muß du schon selber


----------



## Janet.Fraiser (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Okay hab verstanden.Bin ja noch neu.Also ich soll ruhe bewaren,nicht bezahlen und widerspruch eingelegen.
Und mir kann nichts passieren?


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Doch. Die Gallier hatten bekanntlich ständig Sorge, dass ihnen der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Janet.Fraiser (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Haha sehr witzig.:-D 
Nein wir hatten schon mal einen ähnlichen fall und mein mann war panich und hat sofort bezahlt, weil kosten etc.Am nächsten Tag war ein Beitrag darüber im Tv und man solle doch nicht bezahlen, weil Betrug.


----------



## mesalka (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Bei mir ist es ja noch viel "lustiger". Ich bekam zwei Schreiben an mich. Einmal mein Vertrag vom 20.12.2006 mit 99,23 Euro Forderung und einmal mein Vertrag auch vom 20.12.2006 mit 99,25 Euro Forderung. Dabei hab ich nur mal angeklickt und geschaut, was das ist und bin dann gleich wieder raus aus dieser webside. Und am gleichen Tag kamen zwei Schreiben an meine Tochter. Einmal Vertrag vom 21.12.2006 mit 99,23 Euro Forderung und einmal Vertrag vom 21.12.2006 mit 99,25 Euro Forderung. Jeweils zwei verschiedene Aktenzeichen. Bin als erstes auf die webside und konnte mich nicht einloggen. Ist ja klar, denn ich hatte mich ja dort nie eingeloggt, wie kann ich dann mein Kennwort wissen und hab dann versucht, dort anzurufen. War ständig belegt. Auch bei der Inkassostelle. Hab dann an beide eine mail geschrieben, dass wir uns dort nie eingeloggt haben und wir diese Mahnungen als gegenstandslos anschauen würden. Nun kamen nur noch zwei (statt 4) Mahnungen mit Androhung eines Gerichtsverfahrens.... Hab an die Inkassostelle ein Fax geschickt, dass ich eben erst vom Urlaub gekommen bin und dass ich um Aufschub bitte, da ich noch zum Rechtsanwalt muss.... ich hab natürlich keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und weiß jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr, was ich machen soll.... Hat jemand einen richtig guten und nützlichen Tipp für mich??? Mein Mann flippt bereits aus!!!


----------



## mesalka (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Janet.Fraiser schrieb:


> Für mich wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn ich wüße was ich machen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?


Mir gehts ja genauso. Hab jetzt ein bisschen im Internet gesurft und in einem anderen Forum eine Antwort entdeckt, mit der ich allerdings auch nicht wirklich was anfangen kann. Zitiere: Die betreffende Internetseite haben wir uns angeschaut und festgestellt, dass hier der Surfer in die Kostenfalle gelockt werden soll. Der Preis dieses Tests ist ganz versteckt im Kleingedruckten angegeben, so dass der Interessierte dies erst wahrnimmt, wenn er den Bildschirm bei normaler Auflösung unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons herunterscrollt. Der Preis eines Angebotes ist aber ein ganz wesentlicher Bestandteil eines Vertrages. Demjenigen, der sich registriert, muss bewusst sein, dass er sich für ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot entscheidet. Zum Stichwort versteckte Preisangaben bei Internetangeboten gibt es ein aktuelles Urteil des Amtsgerichts München vom 16.1.2007. Es ist wie folgt zu finden: www.ag-m.bayern.de/presse.htm. Man sollte  der Forderung nachweislich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widersprechen, hilfsweise den Widerruf erklären und den Vertrag anfechten. mit Hinweis auf das genannte Urteil, in dem der Zahlungsanspruch des Anbieters wegen der überraschenden Kostenklausel zurückgewiesen wurde.


----------



## DeeHexi (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

ich habe gestern (Montag 11 Juni 07) mit der Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt gesprochen. Es sind bereits Ermittlungen gegen die DIS am laufen. Sie haben sehr viele Anzeigen von anderen. Das wurde dann unterteilt in 2 Gruppen. Die, die schon gezahlt haben sind „Geschaedigte“, die anderen sind „nur“ „Anzeigensteller“. Das wuerde also auch bedeuten, dass Leute, die bereits bezahlt haben evtl. ihr Geld zurueckbekommen (wenn sie es nicht schon vorher schlauerweise zurueckgebucht haben). Sie sagte, je mehr Anzeigen kommen, desto laenger dauert natuerlich auch der ganze Vorgang. Wir koennen Anzeige erstatten, aber sie bittet davon abzusehen nach dem Verlauf zu fragen. Sie haetten genug zu tun, die Flut von Anzeigen zu bewaeltigen. Es kann also dauern. Sie sagte auch, dass wir ja nun schon genug Informationen haben, um zu wissen, dass wir erst reagieren sollten, wenn ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert. 

Anzeige kann bei jeder Polizeidienststelle erstattet werden, online oder schriftlich an:
Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt
Betreff Deutsche Inkassostelle Eschborn
Konrad-Adenauer-Straße 20
60256 Frankfurt am Main

Ich hoffe, damit ist allen geholfen.


----------



## mesalka (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



mesalka schrieb:


> Mir gehts ja genauso. Hab jetzt ein bisschen im Internet gesurft und in einem anderen Forum eine Antwort entdeckt, mit der ich allerdings auch nicht wirklich was anfangen kann. Zitiere: Die betreffende Internetseite haben wir uns angeschaut und festgestellt, dass hier der Surfer in die Kostenfalle gelockt werden soll. Der Preis dieses Tests ist ganz versteckt im Kleingedruckten angegeben, so dass der Interessierte dies erst wahrnimmt, wenn er den Bildschirm bei normaler Auflösung unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons herunterscrollt. Der Preis eines Angebotes ist aber ein ganz wesentlicher Bestandteil eines Vertrages. Demjenigen, der sich registriert, muss bewusst sein, dass er sich für ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot entscheidet. Zum Stichwort versteckte Preisangaben bei Internetangeboten gibt es ein aktuelles Urteil des Amtsgerichts München vom 16.1.2007. Es ist wie folgt zu finden: www.ag-m.bayern.de/presse.htm. Man sollte  der Forderung nachweislich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widersprechen, hilfsweise den Widerruf erklären und den Vertrag anfechten. mit Hinweis auf das genannte Urteil, in dem der Zahlungsanspruch des Anbieters wegen der überraschenden Kostenklausel zurückgewiesen wurde.


hab heute vormittag volle 4 stunden im internet gesurft und zwar hab ich alles angeklickt, was unter google unter dein-fuehrerschein.com zu finden war. fazit: entweder einspruch einlegen mittels einschreiben mit rückschein, wobei der rückschein nie zurück kommt oder gar nichts machen. außer: wenn ein schreiben vom gericht kommt, dann soll man dagegen einspruch einlegen und danach kommt angeblich nichts mehr, da diese ominöse firma es nicht auf ein gerichtsverfahren ankommen lässt. ich werde also einfach gar nichts machen und hoffe, dass das irgendwann mal ausgestanden ist.


----------



## Coolboy (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



mesalka schrieb:


> hab heute vormittag volle 4 stunden im internet gesurft und zwar hab ich alles angeklickt, was unter google unter dein-fuehrerschein.com zu finden war. fazit: entweder einspruch einlegen mittels einschreiben mit rückschein, wobei der rückschein nie zurück kommt oder gar nichts machen. außer: wenn ein schreiben vom gericht kommt, dann soll man dagegen einspruch einlegen und danach kommt angeblich nichts mehr, da diese ominöse firma es nicht auf ein gerichtsverfahren ankommen lässt. ich werde also einfach gar nichts machen und hoffe, dass das irgendwann mal ausgestanden ist.



Ich hatte auch Widerspruch eingelegt anhand der empfohlenen Angaben der Verbraucherzentrale. So - und jetzt kommt der Hammer: Diese Woche kam mein Brief, der in die Schweiz adressiert war als unzustellbar zurück "Empfänger konnte nicht ermittelt werden". Ich denke, das sagt wohl alles ...
Ich werde jetzt auch nichts mehr unternehmen und auch nicht mehr auf Mahnungen der DIS reagieren. Die Ruhe bewahren und nicht verrückt machen lassen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Wie es zu den Rechnungen/Zahlungsaufforderungen/Mahnungen kommt ist manigfaltig. Eine etwas obskure Art & Weise erläutere ich > HIER <.


----------



## jockel69 (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Ich habe ja schon vorher mal kurz meine Erlebnisse hier schon geschrieben mit dein Führerschein.com, und  jetzt mal was weiter geschehen ist. Ich habe Anzeige erstattet wegen Computerbetrug und einen Anwalt eingeschaltet der jetzt ein Brief aufgesetzt hat. In dem Brief von meinem Anwalt wurde auch nur kurz geschrieben das von mir keine Zahlungen kommen werden und das mein Name aus diesem Schuldnerverzeichnis.de zu löschen ist, des Weiteren sie ab zu sehen mich weiter zu belästigen. Sollte keine Bestätigung auf das Schreiben erfolgen, werde ich negative Feststellungsklage erheben, eine Frist von 2 Wochen wurde ihnen dazu eingeräumt. Dann habe ich auch noch ein Mail an die Inkassostelle geschickt, wo ich dem auch Widersprochen habe und ihnen gesagt habe das eine Anzeige bereits läuft der Rest wir alles über meinen Anwalt kommen. Darauf habe ich eine Antwort bekommen wo sie nach der Anzeige gefragt haben und ich ihnen diese zusenden solle unter einer 0180 Faxnummer. Das habe ich dann nicht gemacht sondern nur kurz in die Mail mit eingefügt. Nach dem Aktenzeichen haben sie auch gefragt da sie es sonst nicht zuordnen können, wenn sie es aber mal gelesen hätten da stand alles Wichtige drinnen. Denke das sind echt nur [.....] da die von nicht wirklich Ahnung haben. Jetzt warten wir mal weiter ab was bis zum 1. Juli so kommt, ich werde dann wieder hier Berichten wie es weiter oder ausgegangen ist.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



jockel69 schrieb:


> Denke das sind echt nur ***** da die von nicht wirklich Ahnung haben.


Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Was ich aber als ärgerlich empfinde ist die Tatsache, das man sich bei der DIS ständig über geltendes Recht hinweg setzt. Die Callcentermitarbeiter geben z. B. telefonisch keine IP-Daten an die Mahnungsempfänger raus, weil man ja den Datenschutz achtet - andererseits wollen sie aber Geld auf der Grundlage der Verbindungsdaten. Dann wollen sie eine Kopie der Strafanzeige - die geht dem Inkassounternehmen nun ja wirklich nichts an, die haben als unbeteiligte schlicht keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf. Außerdem bekommt ein Anzeigenerstatter keine Kopie sondern lediglich ein Aktenzeichen oder eine Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige.

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## likoerhex (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier, verfolge schon lange diese Seiten. 
Aber ich komme mit gute Nachrichten.
Bei mir war es das gleiche wie bei euch auch, bin 42 Jahre jung, und dachte, oh je, ob ich das noch mal schaffe, also probieren.:-D 
Hätte ich gewusst was auf mich zukommt hätte ich es mir anders überlegt Aber was solls, ich habe es getan :wall: 
Nun zu meine Nachrichten, und bleibe Standfest, Ich habe diesen Brief aus dem Internet bei der Verbraucherzentrale runterkopiert, daten rein und ab die Post nachdem ich vom DIS eine Forderung in Höhe von 106,98 bekommen habe.

Die Schreiben :-D (nach 4 wochen) 
Sehr geehrte Frau ......
wir werden die Forderung nicht weiter betreiben und die Akte hier nunmehr schließen.
Für Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Also weiterhin NICHT BEZAHLEN, die geben schon auf, ich habe aber trotzdem ein Anzeige gegen die Firma gemacht, das ist natürlich jede seine eigene Sache, aber ich möchte gerne ein teil davon sein, von dennen die solche [] das handwerk legen.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



likoerhex schrieb:


> ....das handwerk legen.


Aber nicht durch Anzeigen - das ist so überflüssig, wie ein Kropf! Um so mehr Leute nicht bezahlen, desto eher wird den seriösen Geschäftsleuten das Wasser abgegraben.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die scheinen derzeit ein Problem zu haben.

Will man sich anmelden, kommt eine Einblendung
"Derzeit sind leider keine Anmeldungen möglich. Bitte besuchen Sie uns bald wieder."

Was können wir daraus folgern?

Wuschel


----------



## Coolboy (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Die sind auch unter ihrer ursprünglichen Adresse in der Schweiz nicht mehr zu erreichen, jedenfalls kann die Post die Anschrift nicht mehr ermitteln. Ich hatte meinen Widerspruch dorthin geschickt, der kam aber wieder zurück ...:roll:


----------



## tweety665 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallihallo,

der 17jährige Sohn meiner Tochter hatte sich auch auf dieser Führerscheinseite angemeldet. Nun kamen natürlich Rechnungen etc. Es herrscht reger Schriftwechsel. Nun hat sie sich einen Anwalt genommen. Der fragte nach einem Screenshot von der Seite, wie sie im März diesen Jahres aussah. Kann mir da jemand von euch weiterhelfen? Hat jemand solch einen Screenshot? 

Liebe Grüße tweety


----------



## DeeHexi (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo,
mittlerweile gibt es mehrere dieser Seiten. Du dolltest Dir mal alles durchlesen, was hier und in anderen Foren geschrieben ist... Nicht reagieren und nicht zahlen ist der Ratschlag von Anwaelten, der Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft, verbraucherzentrale etc... Sie drohen mit einem Mahnverfahren und erst, wenn wirklich etwas vom Gericht kommt, dann Widerspruch einlegen und Anzeige erstatten.
Gib mal bei google die Firma ein, dann wirst Du sehen, was da alles schon zu geschrieben wurde.

Liebe Gruesse
DeeHexi


----------



## scaryle (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hmpf....

Heute ist es mir auch passiert, bis jetzt habe ich noch nie etwas von dieser Firma (aus Dubai) fuehrerscheincheck.com gehört...

Naja ich soll 69,00 € für eine Nutzung bezahlen, die ich nie getätigt habe.. ich habe - wie es sie für eine Anwaltsgehilfin gehört - natürlich sofort die Rechnung abgelehnt und den Vertrag mangels Willenserklärung wiederrufen... nur jetzt meine Frage ist das die "gleiche" Firma? Was kann ich tun, bzw. muss ich noch was tun?


----------



## DeeHexi (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Das ist ganz einfach...das gleiche wie bei den anderen...


----------



## scaryle (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

hm... es nervt, dafür hab ich momentan echt keinen nerv und die kohle gleich zehnmal nicht bzw. kann ich mein geld auch anders los werden...

Ich habe da die Adresse in Dubai und eine allgemein suport mail addy... ich habe eine mail geschrieben, mal kucken was zurückkommt.


----------



## DeeHexi (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

[........] Du solltest mal alles lesen, was hier geschrieben wurde...keiner sagt, [...........] Ganz im Gegenteil.

_Zwei Editierungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



tweety665 schrieb:


> Nun hat sie sich einen Anwalt genommen. Der fragte nach einem Screenshot von der Seite, wie sie im März diesen Jahres aussah.


....erledigt durch PN.


----------



## jockel69 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

So jetzt mein Ende der Story: dein-fuererschein.com
Ich habe durch meinem Anwalt Post bekommen, da wir den Herren vom Inkasso ja wiedersprochen hatten. Bitte alles vorherige selber lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Jetzt zur Post des Inkasso: das Verfahren wurde bereits schon eingestellt und es werden keine weiteren Vorderungen mehr an mich gestellt. Ende gut alles gut. Ich würde gerne aber noch Nachhaken und jetzt die Macher und das Inkasso verklagen. Mal sehen was mein Anwalt dazu sagt, wenn ich in den nächste Tagen wieder mal zu ihm hin muss.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

...und wer zahlt den Anwalt nun? Das Ergebnis seiner Einschaltung hätte ich man dir hier auch zuvor schon erklären können - nur leider ist dies die verbotene Rechtsberatung.


----------



## jockel69 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

meine Versicherung


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



jockel69 schrieb:


> ... Wer zahlt den Anwalt? Meine Versicherung


Hoffentlich versucht die Versicherung, sich ihr Geld von der Gegenpartei wieder zu holen. Allerdings ist der Ertrag wahrscheinlich den Aufwand nicht wert.

Zum Vergleich:
Ich habe letzten Herbst einen Kaltanrufer gezwickt, worauf mich dieser per Anwalt zurückzwicken lassen wollte. Mein Anwalt bekam die Forderung mit einem einzigen Brief vom Tisch, der Kaltanrufer musste an die Verbraucherzentrale löhnen.

Auf die Frage an meinen Anwalt, wer seinen groben Brief bezahlen müsse, meinte dieser "am einfachsten wäre es wahrscheinlich, wenn ich die Akte schließe und du bringst mir eine Flasche Rotwein."

Wuschel


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



jockel69 schrieb:


> meine Versicherung


...mit Selbstbeteiligung oder son ne alte, ohne?


----------



## jockel69 (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...mit Selbstbeteiligung oder son ne alte, ohne?



ohne sonst hätte ich ja lieber gleich bei den [........] bezahlt von dein-fuehrerschein.com

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

O.K., du bist unser Mann! Wenn du scannen kannst, dann stelle doch bitte mal den vollständigen Schriftverkehr (anaymisiert) zwischen dem Anwalt und dem Forderungssteller c/o Inkasso hier als Anlage ein.


----------



## jockel69 (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> O.K., du bist unser Mann! Wenn du scannen kannst, dann stelle doch bitte mal den vollständigen Schriftverkehr (anaymisiert) zwischen dem Anwalt und dem Forderungssteller c/o Inkasso hier als Anlage ein.


Ich glaube kaum das ich das HIER öffentlich einstellen darf ???


----------



## Wavestar0759 (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@ jockel69
Warum denn nicht? Wenn Du die Briefe anonymisierst, also alle Namen, Tel-, fax nummern usw. unkenntlich machst, wird Dir hier wohl keiner ans Bein pinkeln. 

Hab ich ja auch gemacht. Schau mal hier unter Berufs-Wahl nach. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48066
Da habe ich auch mehrere Seiten eingestellt und kein Mod hat da eingegriffen.

Also ran an den Scanner und fleissig eingestellt. Je mehr betroffene die richtigen Argumente und Informationen haben um sich gegen (möglicherweise) unseriöse Angebote zu wehren, desto besser ist es. Nur so kann man die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Briefe anonymisierst, also alle Namen, Tel-, fax nummern usw. unkenntlich machst, wird Dir hier wohl keiner ans Bein pinkeln.


auch unkenntlich machen:
- Bankverbindung (genaue Kontonummer, IBAN-codes)
- evtl. Merkmale, die die Rechnung identifizierbar machen (falls Du für "die" nicht identifizierbar sein willst)


----------



## scaryle (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Den Anwalt hat eigentlich der Gegner zu zahlen, da durch sein rechtswidriges Verhalten die Anwaltstätigkeit erst notwendig wurde... 

Ich selbst arbeite in einer  renomierten recht großen Rechtsanwaltskanzlei. Da ich selbst betroffen bin, habe ich mir dir Meinung eines meiner Chefs eingeholt... er hat nur gelacht und gemeint ich soll wieder kommen wenn das inkasso schreibt, sowas hatte er schon mal und da hat ein brief gereicht, die haben kleinbei gegeben und seine Rechnung bezahlt *gg* das klingt gut, sehr gut sogar... mal kucken wie es bei mir weiter geht... ich war zwar auf der Seite, habe aber keine "Test" gemacht, daher verstehe ich nicht einmal wie die an meine Daten und an mich gekommen sind *grübel* mal kucken wie das weiter geht :-?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



scaryle schrieb:


> ...ich war zwar auf der Seite, habe aber keine "Test" gemacht, daher verstehe ich nicht einmal wie die an meine Daten und an mich gekommen sind ....


Womöglich ist das eine Erklärung: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=115776&postcount=42


> ...fand vor kurzem auch erst Anwendung bei *dein-fuehrerschein.com*. Hier hatten auch etliche Internetnutzer ein Mail bekommen, den Test zu starten. Was sie nicht wussten war die Tatsache, dass der Anbieter nicht nur die eMail-Adresse kannte sondern auch den vollständigen Datenstamm des eMail-Empfängers. Durch Nutzung des Dienstes wurde eine Rechnung ausgelöst, in welchem Stadium allerdings eine Preisangabe erfolgt sein soll, weiß anscheinend niemand - wie auch?...


----------



## scaryle (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Verbotene Rechtsbetratung? Das kenne ich nicht... also wie gesagt in unserem fall mit der genealogie hat der Gegner bezahlt und das wars...


----------



## xemacs (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

hallo
wollte nur mitteilen dass die herrschaften wieder ein neues projekt gestartet haben:
mein-fuehrerschein.net


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Es wird immer exotischer. Man sitzt zwar in der Schweiz, hat aber sein Hauptquartier in Dubai 
und registriert  ist die Domain auf eine  Phantasieadresse


----------



## xemacs (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

eben ist mir ne mail untergekommen mit folgendem link enthalten

[noparse]http://www.iqchampion.com[/noparse]

sollte einigen bekannt vorkommen


----------



## xemacs (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

und nochmal was neues von den herrschaften

[noparse]http://www.wie-alt-werden-sie.com/[/noparse]
(hier sind die daten gleich zu denen der führerschein-menschen)

_Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links, wenn diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie nicht automatisch anklickbar werden.


----------



## physicus (17 September 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Nun scheint es wieder mit dem Führerscheintest weiterzugehen.

Heute habe ich meinen Spam-Ordner durchsucht und gelöscht. Davbei stieß ich auf eine Mail mit dem Betreff: 





> Gratis Erste-Hilfe Set <[email protected]>


. Bin neugierig geworden und hab sie gelesen, dabei folgte ich mal dem Link, der dann zu einer Seite mit Führerscheintests führte. Der Preis ist mal wieder in den AGBs versteckt. 
Der kostet nur 89€/Jahr :wall:


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



physicus schrieb:


> dabei folgte ich mal dem Link


...würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du nur deshalb nun bereits eine Rechnung bekommst.


----------



## physicus (17 September 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Hallo Reducal!

Ich hab da keine Daten eingegeben. So #### bin ich nicht. Die EMail-Addresse war von Hotmail. Sollte da was kommen... Ich bin Mr :unbekannt:.

Und sollte was kommen, kann ich es immer noch im Unterricht verwenden.


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



physicus schrieb:


> Ich hab da keine Daten eingegeben.


Schwarzmalen gilt nicht, dennoch kann auf folgendes verwiesen werden: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203621#post203621


----------



## pascal1900 (9 Oktober 2007)

*www.fuehrerscheincheck.com*

Also ich habe mich auf dieser Internetseite Angemeldet, ohne das ich wusste dass das 89-,€ kostet. Das Steht nämlich In Nicht wirklich großer Schrift unterhalb den Anmelde bouten mit dem man die anmeldung abschließt. (siehe fhttp://www.fuehrerscheincheck.com/index.php?Site=formular.html)  Ich habe natürlich sofort als ich die Rechnung per E-Mail bekommen habe diese Anmeldung Widerrufen. Allerdings brachte dies nichts, den darauf bekamm ich eine E-Mail in der stand, das laut den AGB der Betreiber der Internetseite eine Widerrufung nur möglich ist, wenn man den Service noch nicht genutzt hat. Dies ist aber Praktisch unmöglich, den das habe die richtig fies gemacht: Mit dem bouten mit dem man die Anmeldung abschickt startet man gleichzeitig einen Test und kann desshalb nicht widerrufen. Desweiteren muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch keine 18 Jahre alt bin und meine Eltern den Vertragsabschluss nicht zugestimmt haben. Vertragsabschlüsse von Minderjährigen haben ohne Zustimmung der Eltern keine Gültigkeit. Doch das Scheint die nicht zu Interessieren. Die Firma, die übrigens ihren Sitz in Dubai hat, droht mir jetzt mit einem Inkasso Unternehmen. Was soll ich jetzt tun?  Meiner Meinung nach ist das ne riesige Abzocke!!

Nur so eine Frag:
Ist es nicht so das man immer ein 2 Wöchiges Widerrufungsrecht   hat,                                 egal was in den AGB steht. (vom gesetz her mein ich)


----------



## sascha (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.fuehrerscheincheck.com*



pascal1900 schrieb:


> Desweiteren muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch keine 18 Jahre alt bin und meine Eltern den Vertragsabschluss nicht zugestimmt haben. Vertragsabschlüsse von Minderjährigen haben ohne Zustimmung der Eltern keine Gültigkeit.



Damit erübrigen sich alle weiteren Fragen und Ängste - oder glaubst du, die schicken ein Scheich-Rollkommando, um das deutsche Zivilrecht umzuschreiben?


----------



## Draconis (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



> Sehr geehrter Nutzer,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Haben die eine neue Masche? 

Wenn ich mir die kompletten Sendedaten ansehe erscheint als Message-ID:

<[email protected]>





> Sie wurden von uns mit Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse ([email protected]) aus
> über 10.000 Usern ausgewählt unseren Führerscheintest zu machen und
> eines unserer begehrten Erste-Hilfe-Sets kostenlos nach Hause zu
> bekommen!
> ...


----------



## dieter_w (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



Draconis schrieb:


> Haben die eine neue Masche?


Ja, offensichtlich. Läuft aber schon zwei Wochen.
Hab' heute VIER Stück von dem Schrott gleichzeitig auf ein und die selbe Mailadresse bekommen ...


----------



## DeeHexi (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

@dieter_w

Lies Dir doch bitte durch, was in diesem Forum und in einigen anderen geschrieben steht. Bevor sich jetzt wieder jemand hinsetzt und alles nochmal aufschreibt....es wurde alles mehrfach erklaert.

D.


----------



## dieter_w (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



DeeHexi schrieb:


> @dieter_w
> Lies Dir doch bitte durch, ...


Ich verstehe den Sinn deiner Bemerkung nicht? Ich hab' nie geschrieben, dass ich irgend einen Rat dazu benötige.

Für die Entsorgung derartiger Mails sind bei mir Spamfilter zuständig. Und sonst nichts.


----------



## Betrogene (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com*

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, bräuchte aber dennoch einen Rat.
Also verzeiht wenn die Frage schon kam.

Also, ich hatte mich im April oder Mai 2007 bei fuehrerscheincheck.com angemeldet, natürlich ohne es genau zu lesen. *schön doof*

Die Rechnung kam prompt.
Leider ausserhalb der 2 Wochen des Widerrufs.

Ich habe mich durch die Mahnungen einschüchtern lassen und gezahlt. *noch viel dümmer*
Jedoch schickte ich prompt eine Kündigung und bat um eine Bestätigung.
Es kam nichts wieder. Für mich war die Sache vom Tisch.
Bis heute erneut eine Rechnung in meinem Email-Postfach war.

Was tun?
Ignorieren? 

Ich meine, ich war ja schon einmal so doof und habe gezahlt, war das für die dann nen "ja ich möchte"???
Können die mich darauf festnageln?

Bitte um schnell Antwort!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com*

lies das mal
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


> Ein unwirksamer Vertrag wird nicht dadurch wirksam, dass man trotz Unwirksamkeit seine Gegenleistung erbringt


----------



## rds-werner (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com*

Du hast einmal wiedersprochen bzw.widerrufen das reicht.Wuste gar nicht das die noch ihr Unwesen treiben.Dachte der Spuk ist vorbei.Spar Dir das Geld und geh ne Maß trinken.


----------



## dvill (7 August 2008)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com*

Ist das noch "übliche" Inkasso-Bedrohung oder schon Zahlungserpressung mit anderen Mitteln?


> Da Ihr Sohn auf diese Weise kostenpflichtige Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen hat, um deren Bezahlung später mit Berufung auf die Minderjährigkeit zu verweigern, hat er sich schadensersatzpflichtig gemacht, § 823 Abs. 1 BGB. Bei Zahlung einer Aufwandsentschädigung in Höhe von 40,00 € sieht sich unsere Auftraggeberin bereit, von einer Schadensersatzklage abzusehen.


Die Inkassoerlaubnis berechtigt zum Einziehen fremder Forderungen. Übliche Schritte sind Mahnungen und anschließend die Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens.

Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten im beliebigen Umfang ist nicht eingeschlossen. Statt eine Forderung A einzuziehen, die man offensichtlich selbst als nicht durchsetzbar betrachtet, weil man den üblichen Rechtsweg meidet, ein Drohszenario gegenüber rechtsunsicheren Eltern aufzubauen, um sie zu einer "freiwilligen" Schutzzahlung B vor einem vermeintlichen Übel zu drängen, gehört sicher nicht zu "normalen" Inkassoabwicklungen.

In meiner Vorstellung überfällt man die Eltern mit einer nicht durchsetzbaren Forderung, und wenn das nicht gelingen will, nimmt man wenigstens noch was anderes mit.


----------



## poorsod (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com*

Hallo zusammen

Habe am 8. Oktober 08 auch meine Rechnung von der fuehrerschneincheck.com Seite erhalten ( 89€ ). Wollte fragen ob ihr, mir irgenwelche links zu Beispielbriefen geben könnt? damit ich diese per Mail an die [email protected] adresse schicken kann. Hoffe dann, dass sie mich früher aus der Liste entfernen. Habe langsam keinen Bock mehr auf solche Spielchen.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Poorsod


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com*



poorsod schrieb:


> Wollte fragen ob ihr, mir irgenwelche links zu Beispielbriefen geben könnt? damit ich diese per Mail an die [email protected] adresse schicken kann. Hoffe dann, dass sie mich früher aus der Liste entfernen.


Wenn du glaubst,  dass irgendwelche Mails oder Briefe  den Nervenkrieg beenden könnten,
 muß ich dich aus dreijähriger Erfahrung enttäuschen.  Sie kleben wie Hundekot am Schuh. 

Tipps kannst du  hier finden, ob es sinnvoll ist,  Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern zu pflegen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## physicus (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com / fuehrerscheincheck.com*

Lies hier!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Und ich wüde das hier auch noch als lektüre empfehlen:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,564774,00.html

Mailroboter können nicht sinnvoll reagieren...

LG
P


----------

